# Special - Risen im Grafik-Vergleich: Xbox 360 verliert haushoch gegen den PC



## FrankMoers (3. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,696546


----------



## tastenklopper (3. Oktober 2009)

Die PC-Version überliegt. Die Landschaften sind schöner und die Schatten sehen ebenfalls besser aus. Die Xbox-Grafik sieht veraltet aus, wobei "Risen" auch auf dem PC nicht mehr taufrisch aussieht.


----------



## ShiwanKhan (3. Oktober 2009)

ufff ... ^^also hab ne xbox 360 hier auch liegen und kein game sieht so schlecht aus wie Risen ... dazu, die PC version sieht bei den bildern aber auch extrem schlecht aus.
welche einstellung sind das bitte? mittel bis niedrig?


----------



## MasterOhh (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Bei Multiplattform Titel verliert meistens eine Seite.
 Konsolenspiele die auf den PC portiert werden merkt und sieht man ihre Herkunft oft deutlich an. Andersherum ist es auch nicht leicht ein PC Titel an die sehr limitierten Möglichkeiten der Daddelkisten anzupassen. Das mag bei Sportspielen und Autorennen noch funktionieren aber sobald es größer und komplexer wird gibts Stress.

 Ich bin sehr dankbar das Risen in erster Linie ein PC Spiel geworden ist. Den Ausflug ins Konsolenlager kann man als gutegemeinten Versuch bezeichnen, bei dem es hoffentlich auch bleibt. 
 Gerade die Gothic Reihe lebt stark von den ganzen Hardcorefans (4 Seiten mit Danksagungen an Fans im Risen Handbuch bestätigen das) die das Spiel auch verbessern, anpassen und damit am Leben halten (G3 ist da wohl das Paradebeispiel) 
 Für Konsolen gibt es sowas nicht.


----------



## miXXery (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Naja auf dem PC sieht das Spiel aber auch nicht sooo gut aus. Ich finde die Baumtexturen sind eh das schärfste ^^


----------



## Stanley9148 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Sieht beides extrem hässlich aus.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Gerade die Gothic Reihe lebt stark von den ganzen Hardcorefans (4 Seiten mit Danksagungen an Fans im Risen Handbuch bestätigen das) die das Spiel auch verbessern, anpassen und damit am Leben halten (G3 ist da wohl das Paradebeispiel)
> Für Konsolen gibt es sowas nicht.


   Natürlich gibt es auch für Konsolenspiele absolute Hardcorefans, aber natürlich gibt es keine "Modding"-Community etc. für die Spiele.

 Mal ehrlich: wäre Gothic 3 'fertig' auf den Markt gekommen gäbe es auch keine Community-Patches, also das Spiele für 360 komplett rauskommen ist halt, so leid es mir tut, mittlerweile ein massiver Vorteil für XBox360 spiele.

 Dennoch hab ich Gothic 1 & 2 inkl. AddOns auf dem PC durchgespielt, G3 nur mal kurz angeschaut & werd mir Risen auf der 360 anschauen (!), liegt bereits neben mir ... bin nur zu faul zum testen.

 Wenn mich das Spiel nicht überzeugt werde ich es mir wohl für den PC anschauen.


----------



## Fyrex (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Da kann aber die Xbox360 viel mehr, nur die Entwickler haben es nicht richtig genutzt.

 Risen ist technisch eben eher Durchschnitt.


----------



## DanielUnruh (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich find das Spiel sieht nicht schlecht aus, die Grafik passt einfach, läuft flussig und die Atmosphäre ist auch geil

 Hier ein Screen von Risen alles auf Hoch


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Da haben die Entwickler mal wieder ihr können bewiesen. Einfach die Grafik runtergeschraubt damit es auf der Konsole läuft.     
   Ich wette die hätten die Grafik mindestens genauso gut für Xbox 360 machen können wie für den PC, Spiele wie Assassins Creed, Alan Wake und Far Cry 2 beweisen das.
   Ich kann das nicht verstehen, wie kann man die Konsolenversion vernachlässigen? Das ist doch die wichtigere Version.

   Ich werde mir übers Wochende ne Xbox 360 bestellen und in einen Monat GTA IV, natürlich für die Xbox 360. Dann kann ich endlich wieder Spiele kaufen bei denen ich mir sicher sein kann dass sie bei mir vernünftig laufen.     



DanielUnruh schrieb:


> Ich find das Spiel sieht nicht schlecht aus, die Grafik passt einfach, läuft flussig und die Atmosphäre ist auch geil
> 
> Hier ein Screen von Risen alles auf Hoch


 
  Und das Spiel läuft auch wirklich flüssig?
  Dann denke ich mal dass du einen Core I7 in Wert von 400€ hast und sicherlich auch noch GT 300 die noch nicht im Handel ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Stanley9148 schrieb:


> Sieht beides extrem hässlich aus.


 Also, hässlich ist auf jedenfall was anderes.   

 Wenn dein Post irgendwie eine produktive Kritik sein sollte, dann sage ich nur: epic fail. 



 Risen ist freilich nicht auf einem grafischen Niveau, wie Crysis (jaja, der übliche Vergleich halt ^^ ), aber hässlich sieht es ganz bestimmt nicht aus, auch auf der Xbox360 nicht, finde ich. 
 Auf der 360 sieht Risen lediglich schlechter aus, aber wirklich hässlich? Nö, find ich nicht, auch wenn das Herunterschrauben der Grafik für die Konsole unnötig war.


----------



## DanielUnruh (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ja es läuft flussig und ich hab auch keinen Core i 7 sondern einen stinknormalen Quad mit einer GTX 260


----------



## Rabowke (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Und das Spiel läuft auch wirklich flüssig?
> Dann denke ich mal dass du einen Core I7 in Wert von 400€ hast und sicherlich auch noch GT 300 die noch nicht im Handel ist.


   Also ein Kumpel hat den Core2Duo 8400 ( 2x 3Ghz ) und eine 8800GT mit 1GB Speicher.
 Er spielt das Spiel mit allen Details auf Hoch und 1920x1200 sehr flüssig ... meinte er vorhin am Telefon.

 Ein anderer Kumpel mit einem Core2Duo 6600 ( 2x 2.4Ghz ) und einer 8800GTS mit 512 MB RAM Speicher spielt das Spiel wohl auch flüssig.

 Ich würde es gerne mal auf meinem System, mit einer 8800GTX und Windows 7, testen wollen ... die anderen setzen übrigens Windows Vista 64bit ein.

 Wir hatten im Vorfeld arge Bedenken wg. der Performance, auch wg. den Benchmarks auf PCGH ( und darum hab ich die 360 Version hier ), aber scheinbar läufts wohl doch ziemlich cool auf normalen Rechnern. :-o


----------



## Fyrex (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Es soll übrigens ein Patch für die 360 Version erscheinen, der die Grafik verbessert. Da darf man gespannt sein.


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerne mal auf meinem System, mit einer 8800GTX und Windows 7, testen wollen ... die anderen setzen übrigens Windows Vista 64bit ein.
> 
> Wir hatten im Vorfeld arge Bedenken wg. der Performance, auch wg. den Benchmarks auf PCGH ( und darum hab ich die 360 Version hier ), aber scheinbar läufts wohl doch ziemlich cool auf normalen Rechnern. :-o


 
      Risen Demo donwloaden und testen? 
        Gut, in deinem Fall vielleicht etwas zu spät      

     Jedenfalls lade ich gerade die Demo, mal schauen wie es bei mir läuft. 

    Habe hier ein Test der Konkurrenz und da wird angegeben, dass Risen bereits ab 8800er Graka ganz gut laufen soll. Aber lieber mal selbst testen...
    Von den PC-Screenshots her zu urteilen, müsste das auch stimmen, sooo aufwendig sieht das Ganze ja nicht aus. Obwohl die XBox-Version dagegen richtig erbärmlich aussieht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Fyrex schrieb:


> Es soll übrigens ein Patch für die 360 Version erscheinen, der die Grafik verbessert. Da darf man gespannt sein.


   Ja, so vielleicht in 4-5 Wochen mal. Im Forum (World of Gothic) spielt man erst einmal auf Zeit und will noch gar sagen, was überhaupt geändert wird.


> Wir werden dazu in Kürze etwas bekannt geben. Abwarten, Tee trinken und
> wenn du unsicher bist wart einfach noch ein bisschen mit dem Kauf


http://forum.worldofplayers.de/foru...e4faa35db49c16396dc65&p=10745521&postcount=15

 Bislang war dort auch nur von leichten / kleinen Änderungen zu lesen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ich find pc grafik generell besser als die von konsolen


----------



## Totervogel (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht verstehen, wie kann man die Konsolenversion vernachlässigen? Das ist doch die wichtigere Version.


 Gothic bzw. Risen lebt vor allem von der bereits bestehenden Fangemeinde, die ja größtenteils aus PC-Spielern besteht (Gothic 1-3 gab's ja nur auf dem PC). Ergo ist in diesem Fall die PC-Version wichtiger.


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Da haben die Entwickler mal wieder ihr können bewiesen. Einfach die Grafik runtergeschraubt damit es auf der Konsole läuft.
> Ich wette die hätten die Grafik mindestens genauso gut für Xbox 360 machen können wie für den PC, Spiele wie Assassins Creed, Alan Wake und Far Cry 2 beweisen das.
> Ich kann das nicht verstehen, wie kann man die Konsolenversion vernachlässigen? Das ist doch die wichtigere Version.
> 
> ...


   Eben nicht bair. Bei der Konsole kannst du auch nicht sicher sein, dass die Spiele immer flüssig laufen. Bei GTA4 gibt es auch slow-downs, sprich die fps fallen unter 25. 
     Und Risen zaubert nicht gerade ein Grafikfeuerwerk auf den Bildschirm, ein i7 wird nicht benötigt. 
     Risen benötigt(im Gegensatz zu GTA4) in erster Linie eine aktuelle Grafikkarte.
  Außerdem sind die von dir oben genannten Spiele(Assassins Creed oder Far Cry 2) auf XBox grafisch nicht so gut wie auf dem PC. Geht alleine schon wegen der Auflösung, den zusätzlichen Bildverbesserungen wie AA/ AF/ V-sync etc. nicht und Assassins Creed PC-Version unterstützt z.B.: zusätzlich directx10. 

   Mir kommt es auch so vor, als ob du dir schon seit einem Jahr eine Konsole "nächste Woche" kaufen möchtest....
   Ich glaube, du bist von den beschrängten 720p-Daddelkisten selbst nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## Rakyr (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Tja, fast alle anderen Firmen vernachlässigen den PC zur Zeit, nur Piranha Bytes nicht - Ich weiß nicht wies euch geht, aber in meinem Fall lässt das Prianha Bytes fast schon sympathischer erscheinen.

 Auf der anderen Seite kann man natürlich sagen, dass die die XBox-Version einfach so hingerotzt haben um noch mehr Geld reinzuholen... denn auch wenn ich eigentlich eher XBox-Fanboy bin, fällt mir spontan kein Spiel ein dass so schlimm aussieht wie Risen hier auf den Screenshots. 

 Aufm PC wirkts aber recht hübsch.


----------



## DeadBody666 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Und das Spiel läuft auch wirklich flüssig?
> Dann denke ich mal dass du einen Core I7 in Wert von 400€ hast und sicherlich auch noch GT 300 die noch nicht im Handel ist.


 Bei mir läufts auch in High Details flüssig! Und mein System ist schon fast 2 Jahre alt! Hat nix mit i7 oder GT300 zutun!!


----------



## labecula (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Pfui, was die da mit der 360 version gemacht haben. Ich warne aus eigener Erfahrung jeden, das Spiel auf Konsole zu kaufen. Katastrophale Grafik gepaar mit schlechter Steuerung. Einfach unterste Schublade.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Wer hat sich denn um die Konsolenversion gekümmert? Piranha Bytes selbst? Falls ja, könnte es ja dann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ihnen noch die Erfahrung bei Konsolenversionen fehlt.

 So sehen aber die Konsolenspieler mal wie es ist, wenn wir PC Spieler eine schlechte Konsolenportierung bekommen und können jetzt nachvollziehen, wie wir uns dann auch veräppelt fühlen


----------



## dark-fenix (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wer hat sich denn um die Konsolenversion gekümmert? Piranha Bytes selbst? Falls ja, könnte es ja dann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ihnen noch die Erfahrung bei Konsolenversionen fehlt.
> 
> So sehen aber die Konsolenspieler mal wie es ist, wenn wir PC Spieler eine schlechte Konsolenportierung bekommen und können jetzt nachvollziehen, wie wir uns dann auch veräppelt fühlen


 Stimmt, es gibt  viele schlechte Konsolenportierungen. Meine persönliche Enttäuschung war HALO 2 für PC, auf das man sogar nur wegen Vista extra lange warten musste.  
 Resident Evil 4 soll ja auch eine Entäuschung gewesen sein (PC-Version)


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab grad mal bei metacritic geschaut. Die PC Version hat da momentan eine Durchschnittswertung von 81 und die Xbox 360 Version von 57. Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied  :-o


----------



## Wamboland (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich hab nur die Demo gezockt, aber die lief zumindest butterweich in max. Detail und 1680x1050 (i7 860, 4GB, 8800gt (graka kommt erst nächstes jahr dann ne dx11 rein, solange muss die alte ausharren ))


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Da sieht man, dass es auch umgekehrt geht ... sonst schimpfen alle über die schlechten Portierungen von der Konsole auf den PC (man erinnere sich an die ungepatchte Resident Evil 4 Version), dieses Mal ist es umgekehrt. Wenn ich mir die XBox 360 Bilder so anschaue ... da sehen Spiele wie God of War oder Shadow of the Colossus auf der PS2 noch deutlich besser aus.

 Alles in allem finde ich die Grafik von Risen auf dem PC gut ... nicht sehr gut, nicht herausragend, aber durchaus gut. Die Charaktere sind teilweise etwas merkwürdig proportioniert und es gibt einen "Bug" bei der Tiefenunschärfe (Sternenhimmel ist klar, weit entfernte Gebäude aber völlig verschwommen, ich hab's ausgeschaltet, weil es einfach ... falsch aussieht). Die Lichteffekte sind dafür super. Man stelle sich mal abends in der Hafenstadt ans Meer und schaue sich den Sonnenuntergang an ... schöner geht es kaum! Aber scheinbar sind es diese Lichteffekte, die doch einiges an Leistung von der Grafikkarte fordern ... wenn auch nicht unbedingt auf dem Niveau von Crysis oder Far Cry 2.

 Für mich hat sich das Spiel auf jeden Fall gelohnt, das alte Gothic Feeling ist definitiv wieder da. Ich hätte mir zwar mehr Neues erhofft (Jack der Leuchtturmwärter? Irgendwoher kennen wir den doch. Außerdem habe ich mich mehrmals dabei erwischt, nachzuschauen, ob Lares bei den Hafenkränen steht.), aber auch ein aufgewärmter Eintopf schmeckt noch sehr gut, wenn das Rezept stimmt.


----------



## STF (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Stimmt. RE4 war auch ziemlich schlecht umgesetzt. Nach dem Patch und Mods für die Grafik war es aber eigentlich ganz annehmbar.

Bei Risen war das ja schon im Vorfeld durch Videos zu sehen, dass die 360 Version richtig arm aussieht. Warum auch immer...
Wirkt wie, entschuldigung für den Ausdruck, hingerotzt. 
Die Ressourcen dafür hätte man sich sparen 
können. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sich anständig verkauft.

Ich habe mich aber nach der Gothic3-Pleite eh nicht mehr so für den "Nachfolger" interessiert.

Die PC Screens & Videos sehen eigentlich ganz gut aus. Wenn ich mich doch mal für das Spiel entscheide, dann wird es wohl auch die PC-Version sein. 
Es sein denn, die XB360-Version bekommt noch mal eine richtige Rundumsanierung.


----------



## BlackP88 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also das jetzt alle über die 360 Version meckern. Sollen se doch froh sein das es überhaupt ne 360 Version gibt. Das ist nämlich absolut NICHT selbstverständlich bei diesem Spiel. Seht es als nettes gimmick.
 Die PC Version (Hauptversion) ist dafür sehr schön geworden und jeder der beides hat Konsole und PC wird sich das doch wahrscheinlich eh für PC holen, spielt sich vom Gameplay auch einfach runder ... es ist eben nen PC spiel.. so wie halo nicht aufn PC gehört^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



BlackP88 schrieb:


> Sollen se doch froh sein das es überhaupt ne 360 Version gibt. Das ist nämlich absolut NICHT selbstverständlich bei diesem Spiel. Seht es als nettes teures gimmick.


 So passt es schon eher, auch wenn der Satz davor trotzdem irgendwie keinen Sinn ergibt. Wenn Entwickler heutzutage  möglichst viel Gewinn machen wollen, dann ist eine Konsolenversion selbstverständlich.




BlackP88 schrieb:


> jeder der beides hat Konsole und PC wird sich das doch wahrscheinlich eh für PC holen


 Sag das mal den Ländern, wo der PC keine so große Zocker-Rolle spielt.  Gute Verkaufszahlen nur auf dem PC in Deutschland reichen da nicht immer.


----------



## STF (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> BlackP88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sollen se doch froh sein das es überhaupt ne 360 Version gibt. Das ist nämlich absolut NICHT selbstverständlich bei diesem Spiel. Seht es als nettes teures gimmick.
> ...


  Da muss ich Nali absolut Recht geben.

  Ich wüsste nicht wo das ein nettes Gimick sein soll?
  Oder ist Risen für die XB360 ein kostenloser bzw. günstiger (5€) Titel?
  Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich dabei um einen Vollpreistitel.
  Und wenn man solche Qualität auch noch durch einen Kauf unterstützt, weshalb sollten die Entwickler dann in Zukunft (unabhängig von der Plattform) auf Qualität achten?
  Im Gegenzug könnten sie das Spiel ja auch kostenlos oder fürn Fünfer anbieten und es unter Versuch abhaken...


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da haben die Entwickler mal wieder ihr können bewiesen. Einfach die Grafik runtergeschraubt damit es auf der Konsole läuft.
> ...


  Ne diesmal stimmts, habe schon das Geld zusammen und werde mir dieses Wochende eine kaufen, habe mir nur vorher einen 24 Zoller TFT gekauft, damit ich eine vernünftige Bildqualiät auf der Xbox 360 habe.  
  Hoffe das passiert bei GTA nicht sehr oft, früher hat GTA auf der PS2 auch mal geruckelt aber ich hoffe dass auf der Xbox 360 dies genauso wenig passiert, gelegentliche Ruckler sind für mich nicht schlimm.

  Ich meinte auch nicht dass die Konsolenversion von AC und FC an die PC-Version heranreichen sondern nur dass die Grafik bei den Spielen deutlich besser aussieht als die Konsolenversion von Risen.
  Ich bin zwar nicht an Risen interessiert aber ich werde mir mal die Demo ziehen um zu gucken wie das Spiel auf meinen System läuft. Dann werde ich sehen obs gut optimiert wurde.
  Ich habe eine 8800 GTX, einen C2D 6750 @ 3,2 Ghz und 4 GB Ram und habe drei Systeme installiert: Win 7 RC, Win XP 32- und 64 bit.
  Ich mein gelesen zu haben dass die Performance von Risen sehr schlecht sein soll aber vlt. verwechsele ich das Spiel auch mit einen anderen, vlt. mit Red Faction Guerilla denn die Performance bei den Spiel soll auch nicht gerade schön sein.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

also ich hab unten angezeigtes system und hab alles so hoch geschraubt wie es ging und es läuft absolut flüssig,,ich hab lediglich n klitze kleinen ruckler wenn der auto-save angeht und das wars aber auch,,naja also die pc version sieht schon besser aus aber irgendwie find ich die farben der x-box version wärmer,find ich irgendwie passender


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht an Risen interessiert aber ich werde mir mal die Demo ziehen um zu gucken wie das Spiel auf meinen System läuft. Dann werde ich sehen obs gut optimiert wurde.
> Ich habe eine 8800 GTX, einen C2D 6750 @ 3,2 Ghz und 4 GB Ram und habe drei Systeme installiert: Win 7 RC, Win XP 32- und 64 bit.


  Habe gerade die Demo getestet(max. details + etwas AF), aber die Auflösung von 1680*1050 ist anscheinend für meine Grafikkarte zu hoch. Mit reduzierte Auflösung(1198*869 oder so) sind die fps nicht mehr unter 25 gefallen.

  Die Auflösung passt natürlich nicht zu der nativen Auflösung meines TFT-Monitors(die XBox Auflösung von 1280*720 passt ebenfalls nicht zu deinem 24" Monitor) und deshalb wirkt das Bild nicht so scharf und leicht bis stark verzerrt. PC bietet aber eine weitere Möglichkeit: Man deaktiviert in den Grakatreibern "automatische Skalierung" und dann wirkt das Bild wieder scharf und akurat. Nachteil: Die Monitorfläche wird nicht mehr komplett genutzt.

  Du wirst wahrscheinlich auch die Auflösung reduzieren müssen, aber dann sollte die RisenDemo bei dir gut laufen.


----------



## Lenzmachine (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Dem Artikel kann man nur zustimmen. Risen sieht auf der xbox auf dem ersten blick nicht besser als gothic 2 aus. 

soweit möglich, auf jedenfall auf dem pc spielen!


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin zwar nicht an Risen interessiert aber ich werde mir mal die Demo ziehen um zu gucken wie das Spiel auf meinen System läuft. Dann werde ich sehen obs gut optimiert wurde.
> ...


  Ich spiele auf meinen Monitor in HD-Auflösung mit 1440*900 Pixel, brauche kein Full HD obwohl das mein Monitor auch wiedergibt.
   Aber was meinst du mit die native Auflösung der Xbox 360 passt nicht zu meinen 24"ler?
   Die 360 war eigentlich der Hauptgrund des Kaufs des Monitors. 
   Ich habe gelesen dass ich das einstellen kann ob das Bild verzerrt wird oder ob man Balken oben und unten lässt. Ich habe nämlich einen 16:10 Monitor und die Xbox 360 hat ja eine 16:9 Auflösung.
   Ich habe den Samsung Syncmaster T240.


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf meinen Monitor in HD-Auflösung mit 1440*900 Pixel, brauche kein Full HD obwohl das mein Monitor auch wiedergibt.
> Aber was meinst du mit die native Auflösung der Xbox 360 passt nicht zu meinen 24"ler?
> Die 360 war eigentlich der Hauptgrund des Kaufs des Monitors.
> Ich habe gelesen dass ich das einstellen kann ob das Bild verzerrt wird oder ob man Balken oben und unten lässt. Ich habe nämlich einen 16:10 Monitor und die Xbox 360 hat ja eine 16:9 Auflösung.
> Ich habe den Samsung Syncmaster T240.


   Dein TFT-Monitor hat eine native Auflösung von 1920 x 1200. Das bedeutet, der Monitor hat in der Vertikalen 1.200 Bildpunkte und in der Horizontalen 1.920.
   Wenn du eine andere Auflösung wählst, stimmen die Bildpunkte nicht mehr überein, dass Bild wird verzerrt und unscharf.
   Die gängige Auflösung von XBox Spielen beträgt 1280*720. Da kannst du einstellen was du willst, die Bildpunkte des Spiels passen nicht zu den Bildpunkten des Monitores. 

  Je weiter man aber von dem Monitor entfernt ist, desto weniger fällt das auf. 
  Mein Monitor steht in einem Abstand von unter einem Meter, da sieht´s dann im Vergleich schon sehr häßlich aus. 
    Aber wenn du mit skalierten 1440*900 auf deinem 16:10 Full HD-Monitor keine Bildqualitäts-Probleme  hast, ist ja eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich   . Dann wirst du wohl auch mit noch niederigen Auflösungen "klar" kommen.

 Du kannst ja mal in die Forceware-Treiber gehen und die Skalierung unter "Desktopgröße und -Position einstellen" deaktivieren.


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich spiele auf meinen Monitor in HD-Auflösung mit 1440*900 Pixel, brauche kein Full HD obwohl das mein Monitor auch wiedergibt.
> ...


  Habe den Monitor bei Computer Base empfohlen bekommen und denke dass die Auflösung vlt. verzerrt wird aber nicht merklich. Ich habe schon Filme in HD-Readyauflösung geguckt mit 720p und außer sehr kleine Balken von 2 cm oben und unten habe ich nichts anderes gesehen. Hoffe mal dass dies bei der Xbox 360 genauso sein wird. 
 Ich glaube dir auf jeden Fall, du hast von dem Zeug mehr Ahnung als ich, aber ich hoffe mal dass mir als Laie das nicht sehr stark auffallen wird.


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Habe den Monitor bei Computer Base empfohlen bekommen und denke dass die Auflösung vlt. verzerrt wird aber nicht merklich. Ich habe schon Filme in HD-Readyauflösung geguckt mit 720p und außer sehr kleine Balken von 2 cm oben und unten habe ich nichts anderes gesehen. Hoffe mal dass dies bei der Xbox 360 genauso sein wird.
> Ich glaube dir auf jeden Fall, du hast von dem Zeug mehr Ahnung als ich, aber ich hoffe mal dass mir als Laie das nicht sehr stark auffallen wird.


   Der Monitor wird gut sein, da brauchst du keine Bedenken haben. 

 Um den Unterschied rein Interessehalber zu sehen, kannst du ja mal die Skalierung in dem Forcewaretreiber unter "Desktopgröße und -Position einstellen" deaktivieren. Dann bekommst du quasi nativ 1440*900 in Spielen dargestellt. Vielleicht hast du bis jetzt ja nur mit skalierter Auflösung gespielt. Denn wenn´s auf 16:10 FullHD(kostet sehr viel Leistung) ruckelt, hat man kaum ein Auge für die Bildqualität.

  Ansonsten ist die Wahrnehmung natürlich unterschiedlich und ich kann deshalb nur für mich sprechen. 

 Es ging mir ja eigentlich nicht darum, ob die Bildqualität erträglich ist, sondern das es nativ und skaliert einen Unterschied gibt.


----------



## kingston (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Da es hier Diskussionen um die Spielbarkeit gibt, ein kurzes Info meinerseits. 

 1280x1024, 16 fachAF und 8 Fach Quality AA Multisampling im Treiber, Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel alles auf Max.
 Mit Fraps gemessen und quasi kaum unter 50 FPS. 
 Os Win7 Ultimate 64 Bit, RC


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe den Monitor bei Computer Base empfohlen bekommen und denke dass die Auflösung vlt. verzerrt wird aber nicht merklich. Ich habe schon Filme in HD-Readyauflösung geguckt mit 720p und außer sehr kleine Balken von 2 cm oben und unten habe ich nichts anderes gesehen. Hoffe mal dass dies bei der Xbox 360 genauso sein wird.
> ...


 Geht iwie nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Skalierung, wie du siehst ist schon standardmäßig eingestellt aber ich kann diese nicht ausstellen.
 Kann bei Xbox 360 Spielen etwas nicht skaliert werden oder was?


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

 

   Also bei mir sind die Skalierungseinstellungen freigegeben. Hm, da muss ich mal überlegen, warum das bei dir so ist...

   Die XBox unterstützt die Skalierung und somit wird wohl automatisch skaliert. (so wie jetzt bei deinem Rechner)


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind die Skalierungseinstellungen freigegeben. Hm, da muss ich mal überlegen, wie das bei dir sein kann....


  Ach deshalb: Die aktuelle Auflösung ist von die mir 1440*900 fest vorgeschrieben. Du must erst die Auflösung  in 1920*1200 nativ ändern(dann erhälst du unter Windows die schärfste Bildqualität).
 Das geht z.B.: in dem Treiber eine Position weiter oben: Auflösung ändern.


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind die Skalierungseinstellungen freigegeben. Hm, da muss ich mal überlegen, wie das bei dir sein kann....
> 
> Die XBox unterstützt die Skalierung und somit wird wohl automatisch skaliert. (so wie jetzt bei deinem Rechner)


 Dann mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.
 Ich merke zwar den Unterschied zwischen den Auflösungen 1440*900 und 1920*1200 aber ich bin mit der Auflösung 1280*720 auch zufrieden.
 Danke für die Info.


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> N8Mensch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also bei mir sind die Skalierungseinstellungen freigegeben. Hm, da muss ich mal überlegen, wie das bei dir sein kann....
> ...


 Es geht auch nicht mit der Auflösung 1920*1200 und auch mit keiner anderen:


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht mit der Auflösung 1920*1200 und auch mit keiner anderen:


   Habe ich auch gerade gemerkt, als ich das bei mir getestet habe.     

   Ist der Forcewaretreiber aktuell? Vielleicht ging das bei irgendeiner Version mal nicht.

  (sehe gerade, steht sogar im Treiber bei der Beschreibung, dass das Bild verzerrt wird und skaliert verschwommen ist.) 

 Edit: Bei dem zweiten Bild von die steht aber auch noch "akutell 1440*900" 
 Du kannst auch rechts auf "zur nativen Auflösung wechseln" klicken.
 Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich die Auflösung verstelle, kann ich trotzdem auf die Skalierungseinstellungen zugreifen.
 Die Sperrung bei dir muss einen anderen Grund haben.


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es geht auch nicht mit der Auflösung 1920*1200 und auch mit keiner anderen:
> ...


 Ich habe den 190er:


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Ich habe den 190er:


  Den habe ich auch, aber bei mir ist die Skalierungseinstellung freigegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Gibt es doch gar nicht...


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe den 190er:
> ...


  Solche Probleme entstehen immer nur bei mir.    
  Na was solls. 

 Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt und habe herausgefunden dass man anscheinend bei manchen Monitoren die Skalierung nicht ausstellen kann. Meiner ist glaube ich ein solcher.


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

sag mal könnt ihr euch darüber nich per PN unterhalten,,,ihr habt jetzt schon 2 seiten nur über monitore gelabert


----------



## N8Mensch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> sag mal könnt ihr euch darüber nich per PN unterhalten,,,ihr habt jetzt schon 2 seiten nur über monitore gelabert


   Also bei mir noch nicht mal eine Seite(habe Foreneinstellung auf 30 Einträge pro Seite geändert)         .

    Aber hast natürlich recht, ist eine gute Idee. Nur heute nicht mehr, muss jetzt weg. Noch besser wäre eigentlich VoiP, da wäre das Thema in kürzester Zeit abgefackelt und nicht mit der Schreiberei stundenlang beschäftigt      .

    @ baiR
    Wusste ich nicht, dass es da zwischen den Samsung Modellen Unterschiede gibt. Ich finde die Skalierungseinstellung recht nützlich und wird auch von mir ab und an genutzt.


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> stawacz79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sag mal könnt ihr euch darüber nich per PN unterhalten,,,ihr habt jetzt schon 2 seiten nur über monitore gelabert
> ...


 Ich habe die Einstellung ebenfalls auf 30 Einträge pro Seite.


----------



## MeckerTante (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Lol? Natürlich sieht ein Spiel aufm PC immer besser aus als auf einer Konsole (solange man auch einen echten Gamer PC hat). Eigentlich ist dieser gesamte Artikel sinnlos, obwohl ich es gut finde, dass Xbox hier so runtergemacht wird, haha. Denn, wer was auf sich hält, kauft sich eine Playstation und nicht eine Xbox um ein *Piep-piep* zu sein.   XD


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



> Denn, wer was auf sich hält, kauft sich eine Playstation und nicht eine Xbox um ein *Piep-piep* zu sein.   XD


oh mann


----------



## baiR (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> > Denn, wer was auf sich hält, kauft sich eine Playstation und nicht eine Xbox um ein *Piep-piep* zu sein.   XD
> 
> 
> oh mann


  Immer diese Kiddies.


----------



## oldwarpig (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Also das es solche grafikunterschiede sind ist schon heftig.
@bair
Tu es nicht mit der 360..habe es bereut!! bin jetzt mit der PS3 glücklicher.
MfG


----------



## ShiwanKhan (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



oldwarpig schrieb:


> Also das es solche grafikunterschiede sind ist schon heftig.
> @bair
> Tu es nicht mit der 360..habe es bereut!! bin jetzt mit der PS3 glücklicher.
> MfG


 hab beide konsolen und spiel nur mit der 360 weil das die bessere zocker konsole is und die PS3 nutz ich für multimedia weil da die 360 versagt .

 @topic: PB is doch nen recht kleines team, haben wascheinlich nicht alzuviele grafiker und programmierer daher die nicht so dolle grafik


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



ShiwanKhan schrieb:


> @topic: PB is doch nen recht kleines team, haben wascheinlich nicht alzuviele grafiker und programmierer daher die nicht so dolle grafik


   Also ich hab das Spiel jetzt mal auf der XBox360 für eine Stunde gespielt ... ich war zum einen erstaunt wie gut es sich mit dem Gamepad steuern lässt. Das vllt. mal als positives Merkmal zum Spiel vorweg.

 Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, warum die Grafik so erbärmlich ist. Damit meine ich nicht den Stil, den auf dem PC sind jetzt auch nicht mehr Details in der Szene zu erkennen, sondern vielmehr die Qualität der Texturen.

 Es gibt Spiele die haben gefühlte 4x hochauflösende Texturen und laufen immer noch sehr gut, also warum hier gespart wurde ... ich versteh es wirklich nicht.

 Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht daran das ein Patch für die 360 dieses Problem behebt, sondern vllt. eine SE in einem Jahr mit modifizierten Texturen. 

 Übrigens habe ich die Vollversion von Gotic .. äh ... Risen auf meinem System gespielt ... 1680x1050 mit hohen Details und 2x AA läuft subjektiv mehr als flüssig. Subjektiv desshalb, weil ich kein Fraps oder ähnliches installiert habe um die genauen FPS Daten zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

kommt ja jetzt nicht so wirklich überraschend, war ja nun wirklich schon seit wochen bekannt, dass die 360 version -grafisch- eine katastrophe ist.
 piranha bytes hats halt nicht drauf und wird von den konsolenbesitzern mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit die -verdiente- quittung bekommen.
 ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie das demnächst verkauft wird: "wir sind und bleiben ein pc- entwickler, die konsoleros wissen unsere qualitätsarbeit nicht zu schäzen. risen ist nunmal ein klassiches pc- spiel..."


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie das demnächst verkauft wird: "wir sind und bleiben ein pc- entwickler, die konsoleros wissen unsere qualitätsarbeit nicht zu schäzen. risen ist nunmal ein klassiches pc- spiel..."


 Wobei gerade auf Konsolen die Abverkäufe höher liegen als aufm PC.
 Warum man da nicht mehr Optimierungsarbeit reinsteckt, ist mir ein Rätsel. :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie das demnächst verkauft wird: "wir sind und bleiben ein pc- entwickler, die konsoleros wissen unsere qualitätsarbeit nicht zu schäzen. risen ist nunmal ein klassiches pc- spiel..."
> ...


 Besonders hätte man mit einer zivilisierten Konsolen-Fassung die Marke Risen bzw. das Prinzip von Gothic auch außerhalb Europas / Deutschlands salonfähig machen können. Gothic war ja eher eine Nischenmarke für den spezialisierten deutschen Markt, und z.B. in den Staaten ein recht irrelevanter Faktor, allein schon deshalb, weil der PC dort schlicht als Spielegerät eine stark untergeordnete Rolle spielt (und das Gameplay selbst natürlich anspruchsvoller war, als entsprechende Mainstream-Kost).

 Aber gut, wenn Entwickler und Publisher die Marke Risen absichtlich international klein halten wollen, dann muss man wohl solche Versionen programmieren.

 Bin gespannt, ob sich Deep Silver zusammen mit JoWood besser anstellen wird. Wobei ich das auch stark, sogar sehr stark bezweifel.

 Regards, eX!


----------



## baiR (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bonkic schrieb:
> ...


  Das ist das was ich gesagt habe. Die Abverkäufe auf den Konsolen sind viel höher und deshalb ist es schlichtweg Dummheit diese Version zu vernachlässigen. Klar die Fangemeinde hinter Gothic, aufn PC, ist größer als auf Konsole aber das ist ja auch klar, bisher ist noch kein Gothic für die Konsole erschienen.
  Wenn die Entwickler eine vernünftige Risen-Version für die Konsole gemacht hätten wären die Konsoleneinnahmen des Spiels mit Sicherheit doppelt so hoch wie die auf den PC. Dann kommt noch der unerklärliche Faktor hinzu dass die Konsole nur eine bestimmte Hardware nutzt, sie mussten also das Spiel nur darauf optimieren. Sie müssen das Spiel doch auch getestet haben und dann hätten sie das Debakel doch sehen müssen. Wie kann man eine solche Konsolenversion von Risen auf den Markt werfen? Ist für mich ein Skandal und ein Rätsel zugleich.


----------



## Psychokiller07 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich habe jetzt beide versionen gespielt und mich für den PC entschieden. Das rate ich auch allen anderen. Die XBOX version ist in sachen Grafik unter aller sau.
und nur zur info: lief auf meinem 3 jahre alten AMD ATHLON 4400 mit 3 gb ram und einer GEFORCE GTX 8800 in der Auflösung 1280x1024 und allen Details auf HIGH komplett flüssig.
also keine angst und sofort zugreifen


----------



## Alf1507 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Ich werde mir übers Wochende ne Xbox 360 bestellen und in einen Monat GTA IV, natürlich für die Xbox 360. Dann kann ich endlich wieder Spiele kaufen bei denen ich mir sicher sein kann dass sie bei mir vernünftig laufen.


  Damit machst du garantiert nichts falsch! Ich habe mir einen HD-Fernseher geleistet und meine XBox360 mit HDMI-Kabel an das Teil angeschlossen. Was soll ich sagen? Die Grafik ist damit der absolute Wahnsinn!
  Risen sieht allerdings auf den Screenshots erschreckend schlecht aus. Da kannn die XBox360 echt deutlich mehr! Ich wollte es mir eigentlich für die Konsole kaufen. Nach den bisherigen Berichten habe ich es dann aber doch gelassen und das Geld lieber in Resident Evil 5 investiert. Das Spiel ist der Hammer! 70 "Teuro" für ein so mieses Spiel sehe ich echt nicht ein. 


Psychokiller07 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt beide versionen gespielt und mich für den PC entschieden. Das rate ich auch allen anderen. Die XBOX version ist in sachen Grafik unter aller sau.
> und nur zur info: lief auf meinem 3 jahre alten AMD ATHLON 4400 mit 3 gb ram und einer GEFORCE GTX 8800 in der Auflösung 1280x1024 und allen Details auf HIGH komplett flüssig.
> also keine angst und sofort zugreifen


 Das hört sich ja echt mal verdammt gut an! Dann müsste das meine alte Kiste ja eigentlich auch noch irgendwie packen. Naja... Wenn es mal günstig für den PC erhältlich ist kaufe ich es. Ansonsten lasse ich erstmal die Finger von dem Ding.
 Auf der XBox360 habe ich aber noch genug zum zocken und das reicht mir eigentlich auch erstmal.


----------



## nigra (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Oha, dazwischen liegen wirlich Welten...


----------



## Pwned666 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> baiR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich werde mir übers Wochende ne Xbox 360 bestellen und in einen Monat GTA IV, natürlich für die Xbox 360. Dann kann ich endlich wieder Spiele kaufen bei denen ich mir sicher sein kann dass sie bei mir vernünftig laufen.
> ...


 
  Oha, was würdest du dann erst sagen wenn du nen aktuellen PC hättest. Da würdest du wohl ausrasten wenn du die Xbox Grafik schon gut findest    


  Unter gut versteh ich mit sicherheit keine (wenn überhaubt) 720p auflösung. Das hat ich schon vor 10 Jahren... 




 BTT:

 Wer hätte es gedacht
 Da kann man an der Xbox noch soviel drehen und rütteln wie man will. Die Grafik der Xbox bleibt und ist unterste schublade gegen aktuelle PCs.


----------



## STF (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Alf1507 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > baiR schrieb:
> ...


   Ach immer wieder die gleiche Leier... Legt doch mal ne andere Platte auf.   
  Du schreibst BTT aber flamest weiter drauf los.   

  Natürlich ist ein PC teilweise im Vorteil, da man ihn auf Grund seiner modularen Bauweise aufrüsten kann.
 Aber es bringt eben auch Nachteile mit sich, die ich dir ja sicher nicht erklären muss.

  Weshalb man aber immer den PC als digitale Schw*nz-Verlängerung nutzen muß, um sich überlegen zu fühlen, will mir nicht in den Kopf.    
  So schlecht wie du die Grafik der Xbox360 (u. auch der PS3) redest, ist sie bei Leibe nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pwned666 am 05.10.2009 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätte es gedacht
> Da kann man an der Xbox noch soviel drehen und rütteln wie man will. Die Grafik der Xbox bleibt und ist unterste schublade gegen aktuelle PCs.


Den Teil mit "die Grafik von Risen auf der 360 entspricht eher XBox1 Grafik" hast du aber schon mitbekommen, oder?   

Aber ich gebe dir Recht: die Grafik einer 200 EUR Konsole bleibt der Grafik eines ~1.000 EUR PCs ( da du ja aktuell schreibst, d.h. ich nehm ich einen i7 mit 285 GTX ) unterlegen, das 'lustige' ist nur: es gibt kaum noch PC exklusive Titel die die Leistung eines solchen 1.000 EUR PCs auch wirklich abrufen.

Weil aktuelle Spiel mit 'Bombengrafik' ist denn noch PC Exclusiv?


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil aktuelle Spiel mit 'Bombengrafik' ist denn noch PC Exclusiv?


 Wirklich viele gibt's da nicht mehr, da hast Du recht, aber das neue Anno ist z.B. PC exklusiv. (Die Wii / DS Variante ist ja prinzipiell ein ganz anderes Spiel, welches nur das Setting mit der PC Version gemein hat).


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 05.10.2009 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> [quote uid="8219449" unm="Rabowke"]Weil aktuelle Spiel mit 'Bombengrafik' ist denn noch PC Exclusiv?


 Wirklich viele gibt's da nicht mehr, da hast Du recht, aber das neue Anno ist z.B. PC exklusiv. (Die Wii / DS Variante ist ja prinzipiell ein ganz anderes Spiel, welches nur das Setting mit der PC Version gemein hat).  [/quote]
Anno kam mir auch sofort in den Sinn, allerdings ist Anno 1404 recht genügsam was die Anforderung an den PC betrifft.

Mit meiner 'Möhre', die ich seit 2006 habe und seitdem nur die CPU gewechselt habe, kann ich Anno 1404 mit 1680x1050 und allen Details ( ggf. sogar AA, weiß ich aber nicht mit 100% Sicherheit ) flüssig spielen.

Ich bezog mich ja auf das Beispiel aktuelle Spiele die einen aktuellen (!) PC voraussetzen.

Mal ehrlich: warum brauch man als Spieler, und die Frage ist ernst gemeint, einen i7 oder i5 mit einer GTX 285 oder gar 295 bzw. die brandneue ATI Grafikkarte?

Es gibt kein Spiel was ich nicht wirklich gut spielen kann und das mit einem PC, der seine beste Zeit eigentlich hinter sich haben sollte.

Vllt. müsste ich aufrüsten wenn ich einen FullHD TFT oder drüberhinaus mein eigen nennen würde, aber bislang gabs echt noch kein Grund zum Aufrüsten.  :-o


----------



## STF (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Wer hätte es gedacht
> > Da kann man an der Xbox noch soviel drehen und rütteln wie man will. Die Grafik der Xbox bleibt und ist unterste schublade gegen aktuelle PCs.
> 
> 
> ...


  Vielleicht meint er ja auch die Xbox 1? Xbox360 hat er ja auch gar nicht erwähnt, außer die (wenn überhaupt) 720p. Ich bin verwirrt...    

  Aber du hast schon Recht. 
  ArmA2 & Crysis (datumsmäßig zwar nicht mehr aktuell) fallen mir da ein. Wenn man diese in HD u. mit bildverbessernden Maßnahmen (verschiedene Stufen von AA, AF, Vsync, etc.) spielt. Also quasi alles On.

  Bei Konsolen wird viel mehr optimiert u. die Plattform versucht auszureizen. Aktuelle Beispiele Forza3 & DiRT2.
  Auch bei der PS2 wurde versucht das letzte rauszuholen, siehe God of War 2.
  Bei der PC-Plattform wird oft einfach nur auf die nächste Generation von Grafikkarte o. Prozessor gesetzt.

  Naja, mir egal. Ich habe mehrere Möglichkeiten/Optionen, da ich mehrgleisig fahren.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich ja auf das Beispiel aktuelle Spiele die einen aktuellen (!) PC voraussetzen.
> 
> Mal ehrlich: warum brauch man als Spieler, und die Frage ist ernst gemeint, einen i7 oder i5 mit einer GTX 285 oder gar 295 bzw. die brandneue ATI Grafikkarte?


 
 Da hast Du natürlich recht.
 Es gibt im Moment auf dem PC tatsächlich keine "KillerApp", die die aktuellste "State of the Art" Hardware erfordern würde.

 Aber ehrlich gesagt, es stört mich überhaupt nicht, wenn ich auch noch eine ganze Weile in der Lage bin, mit meiner Hardware Spiele in der bestmöglichen Qualität zu genießen, ohne aufrüsten zu müssen.


----------



## HanFred (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bezog mich ja auf das Beispiel aktuelle Spiele die einen aktuellen (!) PC voraussetzen.
> ...


   AA, AF etc. habe ich früher wenig bedeutung zugemessen, aber das hat sich ein wenig geändert. je nach spiel werten die optionen die grafik massiv auf bzw. lassen sie viel weniger nach computerspiel aussehen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Wer hätte es gedacht
> Da kann man an der Xbox noch soviel drehen und rütteln wie man will. Die Grafik der Xbox bleibt und ist unterste schublade gegen aktuelle PCs.


   Kein Wunder, wie alt ist die XBox360? Drei, vier, fünf Jahre? Weiss ich nicht.

  Wer hätte es gedacht
   Da kann man an alten PCs noch soviel drehen und rütteln wie man will. Die Grafik der alten PCs bleibt und ist unterste
  schublade gegen aktuelle PCs.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



baiR schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich gesagt habe. Die Abverkäufe auf den Konsolen sind viel höher und deshalb ist es schlichtweg Dummheit diese Version zu vernachlässigen. Klar die Fangemeinde hinter Gothic, aufn PC, ist größer als auf Konsole aber das ist ja auch klar, bisher ist noch kein Gothic für die Konsole erschienen.
> Wenn die Entwickler eine vernünftige Risen-Version für die Konsole gemacht hätten wären die Konsoleneinnahmen des Spiels mit Sicherheit doppelt so hoch wie die auf den PC. Dann kommt noch der unerklärliche Faktor hinzu dass die Konsole nur eine bestimmte Hardware nutzt, sie mussten also das Spiel nur darauf optimieren. Sie müssen das Spiel doch auch getestet haben und dann hätten sie das Debakel doch sehen müssen. Wie kann man eine solche Konsolenversion von Risen auf den Markt werfen? Ist für mich ein Skandal und ein Rätsel zugleich.


   Vielleicht waren sie vertraglich verpflichtet, eine Konsolenversion zu machen. Allerdings mit dem EInwand, dass sie wenig Erfahrung damit haben.
 So Programmierer mit Erfahrung wachsen schließlich nicht auf Bäumen (zB Optimierung von Programmen für Mehrkern-Prozessoren erwirbt man nicht über Nacht).

 Naja, ich freue mich, dass die PBs NICHT versucht haben, überall perfekt zu sein, sondern an einer Baustelle die Priorität zu setzen. 

 Wenn nämlich PC- UND XBox-Version schlecht geworden wären, dann hätten 99,3% derjenigen, die hier das Vernachläßigen der Konsolenversion anprangern, gemault, weshalb die PBs sich nicht auf eine Version konzentriert hätten.


----------



## Alf1507 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



STF schrieb:


> Den Teil mit "die Grafik von Risen auf der 360 entspricht eher XBox1 Grafik" hast du aber schon mitbekommen, oder?
> 
> Aber ich gebe dir Recht: die Grafik einer 200 EUR Konsole bleibt der Grafik eines ~1.000 EUR PCs ( da du ja aktuell schreibst, d.h. ich nehm ich einen i7 mit 285 GTX ) unterlegen, das 'lustige' ist nur: es gibt kaum noch PC exklusive Titel die die Leistung eines solchen 1.000 EUR PCs auch wirklich abrufen.
> 
> ...


   Das ist wirklich mal ein intellegenter Kommentar und kein hirnloser Konsolen-Flame. Ich zocke z.B. derzeit Resi 5 auf der Konsole und es sieht verdammt geil aus! Das Spiel braucht sich echt nicht hinter aktuellen PC-Titeln zu verstecken.
   Um so eine geile Grafik zu erleben muss ich nichtmal aufrüsten. Aktuell interessiert mich der PC momentan absolut keinen Meter mehr. Ich nutze das Ding eigentlich nur noch für meine E-Mails und um Tests zu aktuellen oder kommenden Spielen im Internet zu lesen. Ich hole jetzt sogar noch richtig dick aus und behaupte das der PC wirklich im sterben liegt! Die Spiele auf der XBox360 und PS3 sehen, auf einem HD-Fernseher unglaublich genial aus! Das alles bekommt man geboten ohne ständig aufrüsten zu müssen! Klar, wer genügend "Kleingeld" übrig hat freut sich über seinen I7 und seine zwei GTX 295. Ich habe hier ja sogar schon Kommentare von Leuten gesehen die sich gleich drei(!) GTX 295 in ihren PC gepackt haben. Sind wir doch aber mal ehrlich: Braucht man sowas wirklich? Garantiert nicht! Sowas ist wirklich nur was für Leute die einfach nicht wissen für was sie ihr ganzes Geld eigentlich ausgeben sollen. Lediglich mit "Cryshit" könnte man ein so dickes System ausreizen. Dafür lohnen sich die Kosten aber, meiner Meinung nach, echt nicht.

   P.S. Nein, ich bin NICHT neidisch auf Typen mit zu viel Geld!


----------



## STF (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

*@ Alf1507:*

   Bitte editiere nochmal, denn du hast aus zwei Zitaten eins gemacht. Das ist aber so nicht korrekt. 
  Der Teil bis zum     gehört zu Rabowke. Der restliche ist von mir.

  Früher war das zitieren in diesem Forum simpel, heute braucht man dafür schon fast Programmierkenntnisse.
  Vor allem scheint die Forensoftware eine eigene KI zu haben.     

 PS: Es heißt immer noch _Crysis_, auch wenn es dir nicht zusagt...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



STF schrieb:


> Früher war das zitieren in diesem Forum simpel, heute braucht man dafür schon fast Programmierkenntnisse.
> Vor allem scheint die Forensoftware eine eigene KI zu haben.


   Wenn du den Beitrag schreibst, dann klick oben links mal auf "Quellcode", dann hast du wieder die bekannte Eingabemaske, wie in der alten Forensoftware und kannst etwa auch Quotes besser bearbeiten, splitten, etc.


----------



## Alf1507 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



STF schrieb:


> *@ Alf1507:*
> 
> Bitte editiere nochmal, denn du hast aus zwei Zitaten eins gemacht. Das ist aber so nicht korrekt.
> Der Teil bis zum     gehört zu Rabowke. Der restliche ist von mir.
> ...


   Hmm. da habe ich wohl einen Fehler gemacht. Ich werde demnächst mal schauen das zu verbessern, Im Moment bin ich dafür aber nicht mehr fit genug. *zwinker*

 P.S. Crysis ist, meiner Meinung nach, ein ziemlicher Müll. Also hat es den Namen "Cryshit" auch absolut verdient! Crysis 2 erscheint ja nun auch für Konsolen. Da werden wir dann sehen ob die "Lügen-Brüder" echt was drauf haben, oder einfach nur dicke Backen machen. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt!


----------



## Gunter (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: warum brauch man als Spieler, und die Frage ist ernst gemeint, einen i7 oder i5 mit einer GTX 285 oder gar 295 bzw. die brandneue ATI Grafikkarte?
> 
> Es gibt kein Spiel was ich nicht wirklich gut spielen kann und das mit einem PC, der seine beste Zeit eigentlich hinter sich haben sollte.
> 
> Vllt. müsste ich aufrüsten wenn ich einen FullHD TFT oder drüberhinaus mein eigen nennen würde, aber bislang gabs echt noch kein Grund zum Aufrüsten.  :-o


 ich hab zwar einen i7, aber auch nur wegen "günstiger" umstände (zahlt sich aus, in einem hardwareladen zu arbeiten :>), meine grafikkarte ist eine eher mittelstarke 4850. ansonsten hätte ich noch einen (auf jeden fall ausreichenden E8400 dualcore).

 ich spiele generell alles in 1920x1080, weils eben die native auflösung meines monitors ist. und bis auf crysis in superhigh läuft da auch alles, ob jetzt anno, cod und auch neuere spiele wie shift und risen. bin da selber erstaunt ob der leistung meiner grafikkarte.

 dinge wie AA+AF schenke ich mir allerdings, da sehe ich die notwendigkeit nicht für mich (!).


----------



## Hakkeossi-LIVE (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

EINDEUTIG

 *Beleidigung entfernt*   

 Da wird immer versucht die schlechten Texturen mit Weichzeichnerei und vile zu viel Lichteffekten zu vertuschen . . . .

 PC rockt


----------



## N8Mensch (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Rabowke schrieb:
> >
> >
> > > Anno kam mir auch sofort in den Sinn, allerdings ist Anno 1404 recht genügsam was die Anforderung an den PC betrifft.
> > ...


    Ich würde dann den I7 mit der ATI5870 nehmen...      

    Leistung kann man aus meiner Sicht nie genug haben.
    Ich hätte beim Spielen(vor allem Shooter) gerne immer über 60 fps, aber das wird schon bei dem vier Jahre alten BF2(Mods) nichts. An Bildverbesserungen wie AA ist gar nicht zu denken. Am liebsten wäre mir aber SSAA, damit die 2D-Vegetation geglättet wird und ich eine absolut klare Sicht hätte. Und natürlich VSync, damit das Bild nicht zerissen wird. Aber Vsync läuft auch nur optimal, wenn die fps nicht unter die hz-Anzahl des Monitors fallen.
  Flüssiger Bildaufbau geht aber bei mir vor Grafik-oder Bildqualität. Leider empfinde ich es als "rucklig", wenn die fps unter 60 fallen.

    Mit meinem PC kann ich zwar auch gut spielen, aber nicht sehr gut und schon gar nicht perfekt.

    Mit dem o.g. "Wunschrechner" könnte ich vielleicht endlich mal BF2 optimal spielen, aber sicher nicht aktuelle Spiele.

    Da ich hier nicht im Geld schwimme, gebe ich mich halt mit reduzierten Grafikdetails/ reduzierter Bildqualität zufrieden und/ oder "rege" mich auch mal über FPS-Schwankungen auf. 
    Mal sehen, durch die ganzen Multiplattformspiele wird die Aufrüsterei ja etwas gebremst, ansonsten brauche ich nach spätestens 2,5 - 3 Jahren einen neuen Rechner. Dann lege ich aber auch gerne das Geld auf den Tisch und freue mich, alte Spiele richtig flüssig und in bester Bildqualität spielen zu können


----------



## Killer0074ME (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ich spiel seit Jahren nur in der Auflösung 
1024x768. Früher konnt ich in der Auflösung nicht 
viele Spiele spielen, aber seitdem ichn neuen PC 
hab, läuft alles darauf, ich will aber auch die 
Auflösung nicht höher stellen, hab nochn 
Röhrenbildschirm, der nur bis 1200x irgendwas 
kann


----------



## N8Mensch (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

(also irgendwie´wurde gerade mein zweiter Beitrag durch den ersten Beitrag ersetzt. Ich habe doch gar nichts gemacht     bzw. wüsste ich wohl, ob ich kopieren, einfügen und eintragen gedrückt habe. Für heute gebe ich auf..)


----------



## uglygames (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

soooooo extrem schlecht finde ich es nicht.


----------



## RoD (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

ich weiss ja nicht, aber mit fällt nur auf das auf der pc version alles viel heller is, ansonsten gefällt es mir auf der xbox besser. 
gibt schon paar bilder auf den es bei der pc version besser aussieht aber großteil is es echt nur die helligkeit oO


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, sieht schon um Welten besser aus aufm PC. XBox360 hat ihre besten Tage halt schon hinter sich, besser wird sie halt nicht mehr.


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*re:*

Naja ist ja auch kein Wunder. Es ist nunmal ein open-world Spiel und jeder weiß dass die Konsolen mit solchen Spielen aufgrund ihres kaum vorhandenen Rams absolut am Limit sind. Da müssen die Texturen einfach schlecht aussehen anders geht es einfach nicht. Da kann man auch optimieren wie man will - wenn kein Platz im Ram für hübsche Texturen da ist,  geht halt nix


----------



## pcblizzard (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



RoD schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht, aber mit fällt nur auf das auf der pc version alles viel heller is, ansonsten gefällt es mir auf der xbox besser.
> gibt schon paar bilder auf den es bei der pc version besser aussieht aber großteil is es echt nur die helligkeit oO


   Du siehst aber auch die nicht vorhandenen Objekte auf der XBox360? Da wo auf dem PC was ist, sieht man kaum was auf der 360.  

 Mfg


----------



## McDrake (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Suuk schrieb:


> Naja ist ja auch kein Wunder. Es ist nunmal ein open-world Spiel und jeder weiß dass die Konsolen mit solchen Spielen aufgrund ihres kaum vorhandenen Rams absolut am Limit sind. Da müssen die Texturen einfach schlecht aussehen anders geht es einfach nicht. Da kann man auch optimieren wie man will - wenn kein Platz im Ram für hübsche Texturen da ist,  geht halt nix


 Das ist etwas, was ich nie begriffen habe, bei der neuen Generation von Konsolen.
 RAM ist doch so wichtig und auch relativ günstig.  Warum wurde dort gespart?


----------



## Bonny666 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Ist nur eine schlechte Umsetzung für die X-Box, da kann die Box schon einiges mehr, nur die Entwickler von Risen noch nicht.
Oblivion, Two Worlds, Fable 2,  Assassins Creed, Bad Company, GTA IV sind schon etwas älter, sehen besser aus und laufen auch besser auf der X-Box, weil Sie besser programmiert sind. Aber ist man ja gewohnt von den Programmierern, da Sie es ja auch auf dem PC nicht ganz so drauf haben.


----------



## gildenmeister (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Naja das was Gothic an Grafik mit bringt kann die Konsole im schlaf.  Das liegt hier an der schlechten Importierung. Leider hat man kein besonderen wert auf die Qualität des Spiels auf Konsole gelegt. Hier ging es nur um schnelles Abzocken der Kunden, ähnlich wie damals bei Gothic 3 auf dem PC. Das merkt man auch daran, das der namenlose Held, in der Xbox Version immer noch das alte Gesicht hat. Soll angeblich mit einem Texturpacket, mittels Patch nachgeliefert werden. Das kennt man ja schon, den angeblichen Gigapatch für Gothic 3  sollte ja auch kommen .


----------



## KatieKen (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Auch RAM kostet Geld. Dieses Geld müssten die Konsolenhersteller wieder auf den Preis aufschlagen, wenn sie weiterhin den gleichen Gewinn einstreichen wollen. Verkaufen sie die Konsole aber mit mehr RAM zum gleichen Preis, verdienen sie weniger. Da Konsolen für Jedermann erschwinglich sein sollen (sonst verkaufen sich ja schließlich keine Massen), wird also Variante 2 genommen.

Abgesehen davon haben Konsolen gegenüber den PCs einen Vorteil: Die Spieleentwickler wissen genau, welche Hardware in der Kosole steckt und können ihre Spiele entsprechend darauf anpassen. Bei einem PC ist das anders. Sag nur: Der eine hat AMD-, der andere Intel-CPU. Davon gibt es viele unterschiedliche auf dem Markt. Dazu jeweils verschiedene Chipsätze auf den Boards, die wiederum von unzähligen Herstellern in den PCs verbaut sind. Dazu kommen unterschiedliche große RAMs bei den verschiedenen Spielern, verschiedene RAM-Hersteller, Timings etc etc. Könnte das jetzt ewig weiter auflisten für jede einzelne Komponente eines PCs, den Treibern, OS usw. Daher kein Wunder, dass Spiele für PCs einfach nicht wirklich optmiert sind. Wie auch bei so unendlichen Kombinationen auf dem Markt?!

Bestes Beispiel, wie man es richtig macht, zeigt die PS3: NfS Shift sieht geil aus, kann aber nur 720p. Gran Turismo 5 (Prologue und später auch Vollversion) kann 1080p @60 fps. Wer GT5 nicht kennen sollte, schaue mal bei Youtube vorbei. So detailliert sehen die Wagen nicht mal bei NfS Shift für den PC aus... und ich habe für den das Spiel auf 1680x1050@MAX und weiß, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



KatieKen schrieb:


> Auch RAM kostet Geld. Dieses Geld müssten die Konsolenhersteller wieder auf den Preis aufschlagen, wenn sie weiterhin den gleichen Gewinn einstreichen wollen. Verkaufen sie die Konsole aber mit mehr RAM zum gleichen Preis, verdienen sie weniger. Da Konsolen für Jedermann erschwinglich sein sollen (sonst verkaufen sich ja schließlich keine Massen), wird also Variante 2 genommen.


 
  natürlich ist das prinzipiell eine sache der kosten.
  man muss bedenken, dass die 360 vor mittlerweile 4 jahren erschienen ist, also noch um einiges länger in entwicklung war.
  damals war ram noch um ein vielfaches (!) teurer als heute.

 allerdings liegt die offensihctlich maue optische qualität, wohl kaum an dem mangel an ram.
  um das zu erkennen, muss man sich nur diverse andere konsolentitel anschauen.
 vielleicht bringt der patch ja -wider erwarten- was...

  abgesehen davon haben weder sony noch microsoft zum launch ihrer aktuellen konsolen auch nur einen cent mit den geräten verdient, aber das nur am rande.



> Bestes Beispiel, wie man es richtig macht, zeigt die PS3: NfS Shift sieht geil aus, kann aber nur 720p. Gran Turismo 5 (Prologue und später auch Vollversion) kann 1080p @60 fps. Wer GT5 nicht kennen sollte, schaue mal bei Youtube vorbei. So detailliert sehen die Wagen nicht mal bei NfS Shift für den PC aus... und ich habe für den das Spiel auf 1680x1050@MAX und weiß, wie es aussieht.


 
  gt 5 prologue läuft definitiv nicht in 1080p (nativ).
  das fertige gt5 soll tatsächlich in besagtem full hd mit 60 fps laufen, ob das allerdings funktionieren kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
  irgendwo muss sony dann abstriche mhttp://search.twitter.com/search?q=
irgendwo muss sony dann abstriche mhttp://www.google.com/search?q=
irgendwo muss sony dann abstriche mhttp://smarterfox.com/wikisearch/search?q=
irgendwo muss sony dann abstriche m&locale=dehttp://www.oneriot.com/search?p=sma...3b602&q=
irgendwo muss sony dann abstriche machen, würde ich mal behaupten - aber warten wirs ab.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Man sollte sich bei der Vorstellung der 360 davon lösen, dass die gleichen Grundsätze gelten wie auf dem PC. Nur weil man mit 4GB RAM auf dem PC viel erreichen kann, muss das nicht auch für Konsolen gelten.

Es gibt Spiele die sind bereits Jahre älter und bieten trotzdem mehr Details und mehr hochauflösende Grafiken wie die 360 Version von Risen.

Wie man eine gute Portierung hinbekommt zeigt wohl Divinity II auf der Konsole ... wobei ich das bislang weder gespielt habe, noch wirklich verfolgt hab. D.h. ich geb hier blos 'hörensagen' wieder.   

Vllt. liegts ja mal in meiner Videothek bereit zum ausleihen, dann werd ich mal ein Blick riskieren.


----------



## Aithir (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Das finde ich wunderbar, es ist schön, wenn die PC-Version um Welten besser ist. Bei Dragon Age wird die Steuerung auf dem PC die beste sein, was hoffentlich auch viele zur PC-Version greifen läßt.

Piranha Bytes hat Risen übrigends nicht selbst für die X-Box umgesetzt.

Konsolen haben den Nachteil einer teueren Entwicklung, er totalen Abhängigkeit vom Konsolenhersteller, der totalen Abhängigkeit vom Onlineservice des Konsolenherstellers und die Notwendigkeit dem Konsolen-hersteller, wenn man Pech hat, jede Menge Gimmicks für die Umsetzung auf seiner Konsole zu spendieren. Konsolen sind nervig, weil sie nach Genres streben, die einfach nicht auf Konsole gehören oder unter der Umsetzung für die Konsole zu leiden haben.
Raubkopien laufen mittlererweile auch auf Konsolen, gerade der DS hat den PC schon seit Jahren abgehängt. 

Will ich Stunden lang spielen, setz ich mich an den PC, will ich ein paar Runden mit meinem Bruder zocken und dabei einfach nur Spaß haben, ist die Wii die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Aithir (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Eigentlich hätte Risen auf der X-Box ähnlich aussehen müssen, Risen ist ja selbst auf dem PC keine echte Schönheit und läuft auf vielen älteren Rechnern flüssig.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie man eine gute Portierung hinbekommt zeigt wohl Divinity II auf der Konsole ... wobei ich das bislang weder gespielt habe, noch wirklich verfolgt hab. D.h. ich geb hier blos 'hörensagen' wieder.


 auch diese portierung soll  misslungen sein, in technischer hinsicht.
 schreibt zumindest die maniac.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie man eine gute Portierung hinbekommt zeigt wohl Divinity II auf der Konsole ... wobei ich das bislang weder gespielt habe, noch wirklich verfolgt hab. D.h. ich geb hier blos 'hörensagen' wieder.
> ...


 Wohl nicht ganz optimal, aber zumindest wurde nicht alles versaut:



> das bedeutet, dass man zwar farbenfrohe und gut aufgelöste Texturen genießen darf, dafür aber auch Pop-Ups, Ruckler und Fade-Ins in Kauf nehmen muss, die proportional zur Größe des Gebietes zunehmen. Im Gegenzug zeigen aber Steuerung und vor allem Benutzerführung mit übersichtlichen Menüs und optimierter Schriftdarstellung, dass man sich der Verantwortung bewusst war, der man sich mit der 360-Umsetzung ausgesetzt hat


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht_fazit/360/Test/Fazit_Wertung/360/12883/65633/Divinity_II_Ego_Draconis.html


----------



## Maverick3110 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Beide System haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
 Die Qualität von Konvertierungen ist  immer abhängig vom Können der Programmierer und die Zeit sowie das Budget das sie haben.

 Auf Spieleradar gibt es ein Interview mit einem Programmierer von Forza Motorsport 3.
 Hier ist seine Antwort auf eine PC Version davon:

 SR: Die Verbindung zwischen Turn 10 und Microsoft ist also sehr enger Natur. Warum wird "Forza Motorsport 3" exklusiv auf der Xbox 360 und nicht auf dem PC erscheinen?

 DG: Ich habe in der Vergangenheit viel für den PC gemacht. Ich arbeite jetzt seit zwölf Jahren in der Spielebranche und habe davon etwa zehn Jahre an Rennspielen gearbeitet. Wenn man ein PC-Spiel entwickelt muss man eine Entscheidung treffen. Möchte man es für die High-End-PCs machen, oder sollen auch Spieler mit langsameren Geräten das Spiel nutzen können. Wenn man sich aus diesen beiden Extremen die Mitte vornimmt, steht man vor dem Problem, dass es eine unendlich hohe Anzahl von verschiedener Hardware-Konstellationen gibt. Es kostet sehr viel Zeit, ein Spiel auf allen möglichen Hardware-Konfigurationen vernünftig zum Laufen zu bringen. Außerdem muss man teilweise bei der Grafik oder der Physik sparen, damit das ganze funktioniert. Die Xbox 360 ist zum einen eine sehr kraftvolle Plattform, aber darüber hinaus auch eine sehr stetige, die von den Entwicklern verstanden wird. Da wären Epic und Lionhead zu nennen. Wir alle können unser Wissen teilen und so das Gerät bis zum Äußersten nutzen. All die Eigenschaften wie wunderschöne Grafik, bahnbrechende Physik und die ganzen Special-Features - ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir das auch auf dem PC verwirklichen könnten.


----------



## kamelle (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Da ich bei den Tuning-Tips aufgrund einer Fehlermeldung nicht kommentieren kann, nun halt hier:
Mir ist nicht klar, wie ihr auf diese Werte kommt. Ich kann auf meinem XP3200+ mit einer HD4670AGP (ja, so etwas gibt's...) bei 1680x1050 mit allem auf  "Hoch" völlig flüssig spielen 

Erklärungsversuche, wie es zu einem solch riesigen Unterschied in der Leistung kommen kann sind natürlich herzlich willkommen.


----------



## PC-Sekurity (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Ein Satz is der richtige! Die Konsole kommt nur Neu raus ob sie dann so neu bleibt is fraglich! Der PC kann nachgerüsstet werden und die Graphik wird keinen Rückschritt nicht machen! Meiner Meinung nach werde alle Texturen und Sichtdetails mit Unschärfe und Überstrahlefekten bei der PS3 oder XBox überdeckt um die Wahre Graphik nicht zu sehn sonst würde keiner mehr ne Konsole kaufen. Aber ganz ehrlich zur Zeit sieht es schon so aus als würden die Spieleentwickler kein wert mehr auf Graphik legen sonst würde Fifa 10 für den PC besser aussehn als für die Konsole. Aja so teuer sind die PCs gar ned wie manche immer denken mit nem mittelklasse PC haut nix hin. Is nicht wahr de Kisten gehn ab wie die Sau!


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

@Rabowke
  Konsolen sind mittlerweile nichts anderes als abgespeckte Pcs deswegen kann man sie in vielen Bereichen sehr wohl mit Pcs  vergleichen. Ganz besonders ist es mit der Xbox so. Muss ja auch so sein da eine komplette Neuentwicklung der Hardware heutzutage unbezahlbar wäre. Nicht nur für den Konzern der hinter der Konsole steht sondern ganz besonders auch für die Spieleentwickler die ihre Spiele dann entsprechend anpassen müssen.


  Natürlich hätte man hier und da noch mehr aus Risen holen können aber zu behaupten dass sah bei anderen Spielen viel besser aus ist schlichweg falsch. Bei fast jedem Multiplattform game sind die Texturen schwammig auf den Konsolen und das liegt hauptsächlich am Ram. Wie gesagt wenn kein Platz für hübsche Texturen da ist dann gehts nett PUNKT. Man kann sicherlich hier und da optimieren aber es gibt absolute Grenzen und wenn nun ein Spiel eine weite offene Welt hat und man Wert auf Vegetation legt und nicht nur auf die Spielfigur/auto was auch immer dann muss die Textur quali runter.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



			
				Suuk am 06.10.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hätte man hier und da noch mehr aus Risen holen können aber zu behaupten dass war bei anderen Spielen viel besser aussieht ist schlichweg falsch.


Solche Aussagen sind schlichtweg falsch, hast du dir Risen mal auf der XBox360 angeschaut?

Anscheinend nicht, denn sonst würdest du hier nicht so einen Unsinn erzählen. Die Texturen auf den Böden oder sogar glatten Felsformationen ähneln denen von King Kong für die XBox360.

Das Problem: King Kong kam zur Veröffentlichung der 360 heraus, schau dir einfach ein Gears of War I & II an, dort siehst du, was du mit Texturen anstellen kannst. Schau dir einfach Fable II an, dort siehst du, wie man gute Texturen in ein RPG implementieren kann.

Ich erwarte keine High-Res Texturen, aber die qualitativen Unterschiede zwischen sehr guten Spielen für die 360 und Risen sind verdammt gut, allein was die Grafik betrifft.

Übrigens, ich hab nichts gg. 'zweckmäßige Grafik', als aktuellstes Beispiel kann ich Brütal Legend erwähnen.


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Ich rede hier von einer offenen Welt. Bei einer offenen Welt sieht das ganze schon ganz anders aus und das ist das Hauptprob der Konsolen generation was in erster Linie ein Ram prob ist - außer man mag es schwammig 

  p.s Fable2 hat gute Texturen dafür aber eine wahnsinnige Sichtweite      - wie gesagt man muss Abstriche machen. Mehr Ram hätte wirklich nicht geschadet


----------



## Alf1507 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Einige Leute sollten hier vielleicht mal einfach still sein, da sie schlichtweg absolut planlosen Müll labern... Sorry!
 Die XBox360 kann jedenfalls echt deutlich mehr als einige Leute hier behaupten. Wenn man das Ding natürlich nur an einer uralten 480p Röhre gesehen hat wundert mich die Kritik aber auch nicht. Auf einem Fernseher der seine besten Jahre längst hinter sich hat ist die Grafik jedenfalls echt zum gruseln. Ein Kumpel von mir hat z.B. noch so ein Ding und das sieht echt schlimm aus. Auf einem Full-HD Fernseher kann die aktuelle Generation der Konsolen aber ein richtig dickes Grafikfeuerwerk abschießen! Schaut euch z.B mal die Explosionen in GTA 4 an. Das sieht einfach nur geil aus!!! *So* sollten Spiele aussehen. Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt was Crytek auf der Konsole mit Crysis 2 abliefert. Da können sie endlich mal beweisen ob sie echt was drauf haben, oder einfach nur dicke Backen machen. Resi 5 ist, meiner Meinung nach,  aber das absolute Highlight auf der Konsole. Was da grafisch geboten wird ist einfach der Hammer! Um das flüssig auf dem PC, mit maximalen Details, zocken zu können braucht man schon richtig dicke Hardware. Der Benchmark von Resi 5 lief auf meiner Kiste aber nicht mehr besonders gut. Weniger als 20 FPS ertrage ich echt nicht. Mit Risen sieht es vermutlich ähnlich aus. Nur sieht leider auch die PC-Version nicht unbedingt sonderlich toll aus.  Da hat sich PB echt nicht mit Ruhm beckleckert. Was ist nur aus denen geworden? G1 &2 waren genial! Danach haben die irgendwie nur noch Mist gemacht. Wenn es allerdings vom Spiel her passt ist das Ding vielleicht doch was für mich. 
 Vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach mal die Demo runterladen und schauen wie das Ding auf meiner Kiste läuft. Wenn es gut klappt kaufe ich es mir dann doch noch.


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Einige Leute sollten hier vielleicht mal einfach still sein, da sie schlichtweg absolut planlosen Müll labern... Sorry!
> Die XBox360 kann jedenfalls echt deutlich mehr als einige Leute hier behaupten. Wenn man das Ding natürlich nur an einer uralten 480p Röhre gesehen hat wundert mich die Kritik aber auch nicht. Auf einem Fernseher der seine besten Jahre längst hinter sich hat ist die Grafik jedenfalls echt zum gruseln. Ein Kumpel von mir hat z.B. noch so ein Ding und das sieht echt schlimm aus. Auf einem Full-HD Fernseher kann die aktuelle Generation der Konsolen aber ein richtig dickes Grafikfeuerwerk abschießen! Schaut euch z.B mal die Explosionen in GTA 4 an. Das sieht einfach nur geil aus!!! *So* sollten Spiele aussehen. Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt was Crytek auf der Konsole mit Crysis 2 abliefert. Da können sie endlich mal beweisen ob sie echt was drauf haben, oder einfach nur dicke Backen machen. Resi 5 ist, meiner Meinung nach,  aber das absolute Highlight auf der Konsole. Was da grafisch geboten wird ist einfach der Hammer! Um das flüssig auf dem PC, mit maximalen Details, zocken zu können braucht man schon richtig dicke Hardware. Der Benchmark von Resi 5 lief auf meiner Kiste aber nicht mehr besonders gut. Weniger als 20 FPS ertrage ich echt nicht. Mit Risen sieht es vermutlich ähnlich aus. Nur sieht leider auch die PC-Version nicht unbedingt sonderlich toll aus.  Da hat sich PB echt nicht mit Ruhm beckleckert. Was ist nur aus denen geworden? G1 &2 waren genial! Danach haben die irgendwie nur noch Mist gemacht. Wenn es allerdings vom Spiel her passt ist das Ding vielleicht doch was für mich.
> Vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach mal die Demo runterladen und schauen wie das Ding auf meiner Kiste läuft. Wenn es gut klappt kaufe ich es mir dann doch noch.


 

 Es tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen aber all das was du hier geschrieben hast ist rein subjektiv. Mir geht es um die Fakten - und da siehts nunmal schlecht aus. Ich meine warum kommt denn Modern Warfare 2 nur mit 600p auf den Konsolen raus?. Da sieht man einfach, dass die Grenzen erreicht sind. Res5 sieht ganz ok aus - auf deinem PC läuft es vermutlich deswegen langsam da es einerseits einen dx10Pfad + bessere Texturen als auf den Konsolen hat. 

 Ich sage ja nett das Risen nicht hätte besser aussehen können - jedoch behaupte ich nunmal das man bei einem richtigen OpenWorld Spiel sehr schnell am Limit bei den Konsolen ist. Deswegen wundert es mich nicht wirklich das Risen so aussieht. Naja dafür gibts aber auch für sehr wenig Geld annehmbare Grafik - muss man nunmal keinen aktuellen PC besitzen um sowas zu sehen.


----------



## McDrake (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Suuk schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nett das Risen nicht hätte besser aussehen können - jedoch behaupte ich nunmal das man bei einem richtigen OpenWorld Spiel sehr schnell am Limit bei den Konsolen ist. Deswegen wundert es mich nicht wirklich das Risen so aussieht. Naja dafür gibts aber auch für sehr wenig Geld annehmbare Grafik - muss man nunmal keinen aktuellen PC besitzen um sowas zu sehen.


 Aber Farcry2 sah ja jetzt auch nicht sooo mies aus auf der Box. Und das war ja auch ziemlich "open world"


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Suuk schrieb:


> Mir geht es um die Fakten


 Fakten sind ja schön und gut. Du hast im Grund ja auch nicht Unrecht. Das System / Hardware begrenzt ja immer die Optik. Nur der „große Fakt“, der bei deiner Ausführung fehlt ist eben, dass etliche andere Spiele zeigen, dass es sehr viel besser geht. Auch im Open-World-Bereich. 

 Zumal, wenn man jetzt schon behauptet eine Optik aus dem Jahr 2002 sei auf Grund des RAMs so, Dann sollte der Entwickler zumindest halbwegs stabile Bildraten hinbekommen. Von Steuerung und CO (etwa Schriftgröße) noch gar nicht gesprochen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



			
				Suuk am 06.10.2009 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage ja nett das Risen nicht hätte besser aussehen können - jedoch behaupte ich nunmal das man bei einem richtigen OpenWorld Spiel sehr schnell am Limit bei den Konsolen ist. Deswegen wundert es mich nicht wirklich das Risen so aussieht. Naja dafür gibts aber auch für sehr wenig Geld annehmbare Grafik - muss man nunmal keinen aktuellen PC besitzen um sowas zu sehen.


Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis und ich bezweifel einfach stark, dass du überhaupt eine Konsole dein Eigen nennst und wirklich viel ( auf einem guten LCD ) gespielt hast.

Aber davon ab, ich behaupte einfach mal das man die gebotene Grafik eines Risen auf PC ohne Probleme auf der 360 hätte umsetzen können.

Was du hier von OpenWorld Spiel etc. redest erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, schlussendlich ist es kein Geheimnis, dass man durchaus auch auf Konsolen streamen kann bzw. die interne Festplatte für das kontinuierliche Nachladen nutzen kann.

Ein Fallout 3 läuft auch ohne Probleme als 'OpenWorld'-Game. Das Problem bei Risen ist einfach, dass man durch geschickte Programmierung durchaus mit High-Res Texturen das von dir angesprochene Problem der Weitsicht hätte umgehen können, es gibt in Risen wenige Stellen wo du wirklich eine Weitsicht hast und hier hätte man, vorausgesetzt die Konsole ist so schwach wie du behauptest, ein wenig tricksen können.

Es ist einfach Fakt das das Potential der 360 hier bei weitem nicht ausgenutzt wurde und da kannst du diskutieren wie du willst. Risen sieht auch auf dem PC absolut mittelmäßig aus ... aber das wär ja garnicht das Problem auf der 360: wenn man das Mittelmaß erreichen würd'


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Suuk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir geht es um die Fakten
> ...


 


  Natürlich geh es besser - Open-World games sind ja jetzt nix fundamental Neues. Das geht eben auch mit wenig Ram - jedoch muss man dann wie gesagt Abstriche machen - ob jetzt bei den Texturen oder bei der Sichtweite.  Klar hätte man das auch besser machen können z.b die Sichtweite durch einen Fog begrenzen.

  Farcry2 ist ja okay wobei natürlich auch hier an Texture-Quali gespart wurde - ebenso an Objekten.

  Warum sieht man ganz schön hier:
  www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHcgYabR25c


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Suuk schrieb:


> Das geht eben auch mit wenig Ram - jedoch muss man dann wie gesagt Abstriche machen […]


 Es hat keiner Bestritten, dass bei umfangreichen und kompelxen Welten bei einer (heutzutage) etwas betagten Hardware Abstriche gemacht warden müssen. ABER Risen ist kein 2009-ner Grafikkracher. Die Optik sieht auf dem PC „ok“ aus und dieses „ok“ hätte man – ausreichend Geld / Zeit / Wille und fähige Entwickler vorausgesetzt – auch in einer ähnlichen Qualität umsetzen können.

 Nur das ist nicht passiert. Es sieht beschissen aus und läuft auch noch so. Da ist es jetzt egal, ob man jetzt bei Vergleichspiel X oder Y an Stelle A oder B doch was zu nörgeln hat, oder nicht. Fakt ist – und darum ging es dir ja- es geht besser. Deutlich besser, auch mit nur 512 MB RAM.


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Ich sage ja nett das Risen nicht hätte besser aussehen können - jedoch behaupte ich nunmal das man bei einem richtigen OpenWorld Spiel sehr schnell am Limit bei den Konsolen ist. Deswegen wundert es mich nicht wirklich das Risen so aussieht. Naja dafür gibts aber auch für sehr wenig Geld annehmbare Grafik - muss man nunmal keinen aktuellen PC besitzen um sowas zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis und ich bezweifel einfach stark, dass du überhaupt eine Konsole dein Eigen nennst und wirklich viel ( auf einem guten LCD ) gespielt hast.
> ...


 


  Ha ich bin umgeben von Konsolen - jeden den ich kenne hat ein - Ich nicht da ich genug Geld habe mir einen anständigen PC zu kaufen.Jedoch habe ich schon oft genug auf Konsolen gezockt und ich sehe nunmal den Unterschied - wenn ich das Konsolen optimierte gta4 vergleiche mit den ganzen slowdowns und 0 AA - das sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht gut aus und ja es war auf einem Full HD. Auf einem guten PC mit dem letzten Patch sind es unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht.

  Texturen von der HD laden????? man die sind im RAM sowas wäre unspielbar

  Fallout 3 ist open-world ja - es fehlen jedoch Objekte im Hintergrund + sehr schlechte Texturen bei den Bäumen/Büschen - es gab da mal ein graphic comparison google einfach mal dannach


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



			
				Suuk am 06.10.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ich bin umgeben von Konsolen - jeden den ich kenne hat ein - Ich nicht da ich genug Geld habe mir einen anständigen PC zu kaufen.


Das ist wieder so ein Satz, mit dem absoluten 'Totschlagargument':

Ich hab das Geld für einen guten PC.

Hast du vllt. mal daran gedacht, dass das Geld nicht der Grund ist, warum soviele Leute auf Konsolen spielen? Es geht darum, dass man ein Spiel reinlegt, startet und einfach Spass hat und, im Normalfall, ein optimiertes Produkt ohne Fehler in den Händen hält. Des Weiteren ist es auf der 360 ( und Wii & PS3 ) ohne Probleme möglich seine Spiele an Kumpels zu verleihen, ohne das man Angst um seine DRM Aktivierung haben muss.

Das sind jetzt nur mal ein paar Beispiele warum ich, persönlich, eher auf Konsolen setze.

Was den PC betrifft hab ich mich bereits weiter oben bzw. an anderer Stelle ausgelassen, dass es für Spieler keinen Grund gibt, viele hunderte EUR auf den Tisch zu kloppen um ein grandioses Gaming-Rack zu haben.

Ich hab Ende 2006 / Anfang 2007 auch meine 550 EUR für meine 8800 GTX aufn Tisch geknallt, na und? Bin ich jetzt elitär oder was besseres? Nö. Weder das eine, noch das andere. Also spar dir in Zukunft bitte das "Ich hab Geld, ich bin toll"-Argument ... 




> Texturen von der HD laden????? man die sind im RAM sowas wäre unspielbar


Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht richtig verstanden, kann das sein? Ich sprach von Streamingtechnologie, d.h. das kontinuierliche Laden im Hintergrund in den RAM.

Von was wird geladen? Richtig: DVD-Lfw. ( laut und langsam ) oder interne Festplatte ( schnell und leise ).

Also denk bitte nochmal darüber nach ... danke.



> Fallout 3 ist open-world ja - es fehlen jedoch Objekte im Hintergrund + sehr schlechte Texturen bei den Bäumen - es gab da mal ein graphic comparison google einfach mal dannach


Was soll ich warum googlen?  :-o   
Irgendwie verstehst du die Grundintension nicht. Niemand bestreitet das der PC in 1920x1200 und 4x AA eine bessere Grafik darstellt, weil er die Power dafür hat.

Es geht hier einzig und allein um die miese grafische Qualität eines Risen.


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Ha ich bin umgeben von Konsolen - jeden den ich kenne hat ein - Ich nicht da ich genug Geld habe mir einen anständigen PC zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> Das ist wieder so ein Satz, mit dem absoluten 'Totschlagargument':
> ...


 


   Jedem das seine.
   Einigen wir uns darauf - du denkst man hätte viel mehr aus Risen x360 machen können. Ich behaupte jep kann man jedoch muss man an vielen anderen Bereichen unter Umständen dann sparen - wie z.b die Sichtweite, weniger Objekten... da die Konsolen am Limit kratzen.

   Übrigens ich hab den PC nur als Argument hinzugenommen da ich eben keine Konsole brauche jedoch schon oft genug Live-Konsolen-Optik miterlebt habe wenn du gleich denkst ich sei dadurch etwas besseres bist du schlichtweg ein Fanboy so habe ich das nämlich nicht gemeint. Das du gleich angepisst sein musst wenn jemand Geld für ein anständigen PC hat. 


 p.s 
 Übrigens hast du dir wohl keine Gedanken über das Ladeprob gemacht. Du verstehst anscheinend nicht dass wir hier um Texturen reden - die entsprechend Platz brauchen - da kannst du streamen wie du willst - wenn es zu wenig Platz im Ram gibt dann gehts nett!. Und nun rate mal - bei einem Open-World game welches eine große Sichtweite besitzt und viele Texturen auf einmal im Ram verlangt - was passiert dann wohl - richtig die Textur-quali leidet 


 Deswegen behaupte ich einfach mal dass openworld games aufgrund des geringen Rams auf den Konsolen schlecht aussehen müssen  (Texturen) oder es wird an anderen Stellen gespart - wie weniger Objekte  z.b oder geringe Sichtweite und das ist einfach Fakt.


----------



## STF (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Suuk schrieb:


> da ich genug Geld habe mir einen anständigen PC zu kaufen.





Suuk schrieb:


> wenn du gleich denkst ich sei dadurch etwas besseres bist du schlichtweg ein Fanboy *so habe ich das nämlich nicht gemeint.* Das du gleich angepisst sein musst *wenn jemand Geld für ein anständigen PC hat.*


 Dann hättest du es anders schreiben oder besser kenntlich machen sollen. Schließlich läuft hier alles nur schriftlich ab. Da kann man schwerlich riechen, wie der Diskussionspartner bestimmte Aussagen meint.
 Der letzte Satz klingt jedenfalls auch nicht viel anders.

 Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich Rabowke deshalb angepisst fühlt, sondern er wollte diese typischen Klischeeäußerungen kritisieren. Um so verständlicher, da er auch noch Mod hier ist.


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



STF schrieb:


> Suuk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da ich genug Geld habe mir einen anständigen PC zu kaufen.
> ...


 

 Nungut kann ich verstehen - Trotzdem sollte man nicht gleich vorverurteilen und mit seiner Aussage ""Ich hab Geld, ich bin toll"-Argument" hat mein Satz nix zu tun.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



			
				Suuk am 06.10.2009 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das du gleich angepisst sein musst wenn jemand Geld für ein anständigen PC hat.


STF hats im Grunde erwähnt: mir ist es schlichtweg egal wieviel jeder für seinen PC ausgibt. Früher hatte ich auch alle 12 Monate die neueste Hardware im Rechner, jetzt ( auch dank Konsolen! ) besteht dafür kein Bedarf mehr und ich kann das Geld anderweitig investieren.

Es geht einfach um die Aussage an sich, sowas ist hier deplaziert und gehört in keine vernünftig geführte Diskussion!




> p.s
> Übrigens hast du dir wohl keine Gedanken über das Ladeprob gemacht. Du verstehst anscheinend nicht dass wir hier um Texturen reden - die entsprechend Platz brauchen - da kannst du streamen wie du willst - wenn es zu wenig Platz im Ram gibt dann gehts nett!. Und nun rate mal - bei einem Open-World game welches eine große Sichtweite besitzt und viele Texturen auf einmal im Ram verlangt - was passiert dann wohl - richtig die Textur-quali leidet


Ich muss dir jetzt nicht erklären das es für solche Probleme auch Lösungen gibt? z.B. die Qualitätsverringerung von Objekten die weit entfernt sind? Intelligentes Design der Landschaft, dass es halt nur wenige Stellen gibt wo man wirklich weit schauen kann?

Das erste System wird z.B. bei GTA IV für Konsole eingesetzt & das zweite System ist seit Jahren Standard "how to optimize my level build". Risen, als Beispiel, hat nicht viele Szenen wo man wirklich eine Weitsicht hat, d.h. ich lass das Argument hier nicht zu.

Sieh der Sache einfach ins Auge: die Umsetzung von Risen ist ein Griff ins Klo & die grafischen Defizite hätten, wie Nali schon meinte, mit genug Zeit, Geld, Wille & Können vermindert bzw. verhindert werden können.



> Deswegen behaupte ich einfach mal dass openworld games aufgrund des geringen Rams auf den Konsolen schlecht aussehen müssen  (Texturen) oder es wird an anderen Stellen gespart - wie weniger Objekte  z.b oder geringe Sichtweite und das ist einfach Fakt.


Du kannst diesen "Fakt" noch öfters hier erzählen, dadurch wirds nicht wahrer oder richtiger. Ich leg dir einfach mal das technische Grundgerüst zu Rage ans Herz, es gibt zig Interviews wo die Technik dahinter erklärt und durchleutet wird. Rage kommt für die 360 ... mehr muss man einfach nicht zu diesem Thema sagen.


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Du kannst diesen "Fakt" noch öfters hier erzählen, dadurch wirds nicht wahrer oder richtiger. Ich leg dir einfach mal das technische Grundgerüst zu Rage ans Herz, es gibt zig Interviews wo die Technik dahinter erklärt und durchleutet wird. Rage kommt für die 360 ... mehr muss man einfach nicht zu diesem Thema sagen.


 


 Eben werden wir sehen wie gut Rage auf den Konsolen aussieht 
 Ich frag mich zwar wieso dann alle aktuellen games enorm viel V-Ram wie auch Arbeitsspeicher auf dem PC brauchen - meistens nochmal extra gepuscht durch high-Q-Texturepacks oder AA (sehen natürlich dann entsprechend aus) - aber da ja viele davon ansscheinend überzeugt sind dass die Konsolen mit ihrem stark begrentzen Ram wahre Wunder erzeugen können - auch gut 
 Ich warte dann mal auf den Texture-Patch für Risen der das Game dann gleichwertig macht (von den Texturen+Objekten)


----------



## PC-Sekurity (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Oh man is die Welt echt so arm das sich nur jeder 1 mal im Leben ne Konsole kauft und danach nix mehr... Was ich da gelesen wieder habe, alle Paar Wochen neue Hardware loool... Ich hab meine Graphikkarte schon 2 jahre drin und die bringt immer noch Leistung und so oft rüstet man ned nach! Ich hab die hd 2900 damals gekauft und bin super zufrieden und die 300€ warns wert, besonders weil des Teil sich immer noch gut schlägt.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



			
				Suuk am 06.10.2009 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich zwar wieso dann alle aktuellen games enorm viel V-Ram wie auch Arbeitsspeicher auf dem PC brauchen - meistens nochmal extra gepuscht durch high-Q-Texturepacks oder AA (sehen natürlich dann entsprechend aus)


Willst du ernsthaft eine Antwort auf diese Frage? Schlussendlich hast du dir die Antwort selbst gegeben:

Höhere Auflösung in Verbindung mit höheren Qualitäteinstellungen ( 1920x1200 mit 4x AA ) verbraucht halt eine Menge VRAM. Ich hab jetzt weder Zeit und Lust dir die Speichermenge bzw. den Sprung von 720p auf 1080p ( und beim PC sogar noch höher! ) auszurechnen.

Das kann man im Internet sehr schön nachlesen und ist die Erklärung WARUM du soviel VRAM hast.

Die 360 berechnet die meisten Spiele in 720p ( mal auch weniger  ) und skaliert diese dann auf Wunsch auf 1080p hoch.

Der Speicherbedarf von 720p ( 1280x720 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ) ist natürlich sehr viel geringer und kann durch die 512 MB RAM ( abzügl. ~32 MB RAM fürs 360 OS ) als ausreichend betitelt werden.



> - aber da ja viele davon ansscheinend überzeugt sind dass die Konsolen mit ihrem stark begrentzen Ram wahre Wunder erzeugen können - auch gut


Ich schau mir ein Gears of War I & II an und erfreue mich über hochwertige und detailierte Texturen, also wo ist bzw. liegt da das Problem? Oder willst du allen ernstes behaupten, dass diese Spiele schlecht aussiehen?

Übrigens, ein Oblivion von 2007 ( korrekt? ) ist grafisch drei Liegen über einem Risen ... bietet übrigens auch eine offene Welt.

Woran liegts? Vllt. daran das Bethesda einfach mehr Budget für die Portierung zu Verfügung hatte? Bessere Programmierer? Mehr Know-How? Eine Mischung aus allem?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Suuk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Speicherbedarf von 720p ( 1280x720 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ) ist natürlich sehr viel geringer und kann durch die 512 MB RAM ( abzügl. ~32 MB RAM fürs 360 OS ) als ausreichend betitelt werden.


 

  Ausreichend??? - Bist du Entwickler? Warum meckern dann viele Entwickler über den "Flaschenhals RAM?" da gibt es genug Links.
  Ich frag mich was du hier versuchst zu verteidigen. 
  Der RAM war schon sehr früh ein Flaschenhals und das ändert sich nicht und da die Games mehr und mehr Ram brauchen ist es einfach logisch das Abstriche gemacht werden müssen auch wenn man nur 720p nutzt. 

  Oblivian ist von 2006    ist auch nicht mehr das Neuste.


----------



## PC-Sekurity (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Mein Gutes Kommentar davor wurde gelöscht aber bitte ned so viel rumheuln Konsoleros^^ der PC braucht auch paar Spiele die gut aussehn. Es sollte überhaupt die ganze Kategorie getrennt werden PC Spiele für den PC, Konsolenspiele für die Konsole! Für wem sich die Entwickler entscheiden is ihre Sache nur sie solln keinen Pfusch rausbringen wie zb. Fifa 10!


----------



## gildenmeister (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, du verzichtest dann freiwillig auf spiele wie GTA 4, Mass Effekt, Resident Evil 5 um einige zu nennen. Findest du das nicht Schade dass man auf den PC so lange darauf warten mußte. Nur weil die Leistung des PC , als die Spiele für die Konsolen schon raus kamen, nicht ausreichend genug war, um ein möglichst großen Absatz zu garantieren. Fast ein Jahr hat es gedauert, bis genug Rechenpower für eine Veröffentlichung vorhanden war. Laufen die mittlerweile auf den meisten PC flüssig oder nur mit abstrichen ? 
 Es gibt aktuell vielleicht ein handvoll Spiele auf den PC Markt die, die Rechenleistung der aktuellen Konsolen sprängen würden. Die einen berechtigt " Crysis " durch ihre Grafikpracht.
 Die anderen mehr aus Mangel an der Optimierung. Diese laufen übrigens auf den meisten PC auch nicht gerade flüssig, bzw. Nur mit verminderter Qualität. 
 Risen mit seiner Grafikpracht ( lächerlich ) sieht auf Konsole beschissen aus, weil die Entwickler überfordert waren und die Importieriung in den Sand gesetzt haben. Die Qualität der PC Version währe auf Konsole, durch ein Erfahrenes Entwicklerteam, umsetzbar gewesen. 
 Aber zum Glück gibt es für Konsolers genug alternativen, von Spielen die nur auf den Konsolen erscheinen werden. Final Fantasy, Gears of war 2, Fabel 2 u. 3 , Darksiders, Metal Gear, Dantes Inferno, Alan Wake, Halo um einige zu nennen. 
 Und natürlich gibt es auch genug Leute die, die Vorteile beider Systeme sich LEISTEN können .


----------



## PC-Sekurity (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



gildenmeister schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, du verzichtest dann freiwillig auf spiele wie GTA 4, Mass Effekt, Resident Evil 5 um einige zu nennen. Findest du das nicht Schade dass man auf den PC so lange darauf warten mußte. Nur weil die Leistung des PC , als die Spiele für die Konsolen schon raus kamen, nicht ausreichend genug war, um ein möglichst großen Absatz zu garantieren. Fast ein Jahr hat es gedauert, bis genug Rechenpower für eine Veröffentlichung vorhanden war. Laufen die mittlerweile auf den meisten PC flüssig oder nur mit abstrichen ?
> Es gibt aktuell vielleicht ein handvoll Spiele auf den PC Markt die, die Rechenleistung der aktuellen Konsolen sprängen würden. Die einen berechtigt " Crysis " durch ihre Grafikpracht.
> Die anderen mehr aus Mangel an der Optimierung. Diese laufen übrigens auf den meisten PC auch nicht gerade flüssig, bzw. Nur mit verminderter Qualität.
> Risen mit seiner Grafikpracht ( lächerlich ) sieht auf Konsole beschissen aus, weil die Entwickler überfordert waren und die Importieriung in den Sand gesetzt haben. Die Qualität der PC Version währe auf Konsole, durch ein Erfahrenes Entwicklerteam, umsetzbar gewesen.
> ...


Re:
 LOOOOOL die graphikleistung wurde nach ca 1ner woche schon gesprengt von den Konsolen und ja ich könnte auf GTA verzichten weil die graphik von dem Spiel is sowas von beschissen! Und weil du jetz wieder auf das Thema kommst, die Konsolenspielehersteller drosseln die Spiele mit fleis so runter nur das jeder ne PS3 schon kaufen muss. Ah ja jetz hör ich dann: (GTA ne Graphik Pracht) loool GTA is fürn PC so runter gedrosselt das es ruckelt (mehr Leistung für Kack Graphik) richtig aber würde mal jemand ne richtige Pracht entwickeln hätte wir jetz schon ne Crysis Engine drinnen es gibt ja schon strategie Spiele mit dieser Graphikpracht warum sollte es kein GTA geben ganz einfach die Konsolen altern und altern nein nein da geht zu viel geld verloren wir scheißen auf die Graphik und den Spass.
  Spiele werden heut zu Tage auf der PS3 Programmiert das ich ned lache HAHAHA! Wolltest du mir das sagen?


----------



## PC-Sekurity (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Nach deiner Aussage würde dann jede Konsole ca 3000€ kosten ja dann würd ich nachgeben! Nur noch zum anmerken.


----------



## STF (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



PC-Sekurity schrieb:


> Nach deiner Aussage würde dann jede Konsole ca 3000€ kosten ja dann würd ich nachgeben! Nur noch zum anmerken.


 Und diese Anmerkung konntest du nicht mehr per Edit-Funktion (Bearbeiten) zu deinem restlichen, mit Verlaub ziemlich seltsamen Kommentar hinzufügen?  

 Dieses "Loooool" kann man sich auch sparen und zeugt nicht unbedingt von gutem Diskussions-Stil.
 Damit macht man sich eher lächerlich und man wird nicht unbedingt ernst genommen.
 Aber bitte...


----------



## Alf1507 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Oh Gott... bei einigen Komentaren muss ich mir echt an den Kopf fassen. Wie kann man eigentlich nur so viel geistigen Müll verzapfen? Ich zocke auf dem PC und auf der Konsole. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Das ultimative System gibt es eigentlich nicht! Ok, wer zuviel Geld hat packt sich einen i7 und drei GeForce 295 in seinen Rechner. Es gibt aber dummerweise kein Spiel was diese Anschaffung auch rechtfertigt!   Mit einer Konsole ist man da deutlich billiger dran und ich habe trotzdem eine geniale Grafik. Zum Glück leide ich auch nicht unter einer angeborenen Phobie gegen Gamepads. Ich habe mir z.B. schon lange vor der Konsole das XBox360-Pad gekauft und an meinen PC angeschlossen. Das Ding ist einfach super! Davor war ich eigentlich ein absoluter Verfechter von Sony. Das Pad der PS3 finde ich nun aber einfach nur noch schlecht! Die PS3 würde ich mir eigentlich nur als Blu-Ray Player leisten. Da das mein PC aber auch packt ist das aber irgendwie sinnlos. Die meisten Spiele erscheinen ja auch noch für die XBox360.


----------



## Vampir83 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



tastenklopper schrieb:


> Die PC-Version überliegt. Die Landschaften sind schöner und die Schatten sehen ebenfalls besser aus. Die Xbox-Grafik sieht veraltet aus, wobei "Risen" auch auf dem PC nicht mehr taufrisch aussieht.


     ehm ja ich find Risen klasse  Antialaising noch anschalten per nhancer und noch die iniDatei aufgefrischt das man auf die Distanz noch das Grün sieht und den schatten verbessert  find ich Risen echt hübsch.


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



PC-Sekurity schrieb:


> das geistige *Nivo* hier.


----------



## shimmyrot (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Suuk schrieb:


> Natürlich hätte man hier und da noch mehr aus Risen holen können aber zu behaupten dass sah bei anderen Spielen viel besser aus ist schlichweg falsch.


  Also ich sehe da qualitativ schon gewaltige Unterschiede.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://uk.ps3.ign.com/dor/obje... 

http://uk.ps3.ign.com/dor/obje... 

http://media.photobucket.com/i... 

 oder guck dir mal aktuelle Videos von Uncharted 2 an.


----------



## Suuk (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



shimmyrot schrieb:


> Suuk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich hätte man hier und da noch mehr aus Risen holen können aber zu behaupten dass sah bei anderen Spielen viel besser aus ist schlichweg falsch.
> ...


 

  Sicherlich - wir reden aber hier nett von Exclusiv-Titel. Bedenke dass die Zeit der Exclusiv-Titel vorbei ist - Sowas lohnt sich für viele Hersteller einfach nett - nur noch richtige Major-Titel sind Exclusiv, das sieht man ganz schön daran das unzählige damalige Exclusiv-Titel auf allen Plattformen erscheinen. Die Kosten und Risiken sind einfach zu hoch. Wenn man bedenkt wie viele Exclusiv-Titel die Ps2 damals noch hatte - da sieht man eindeutig wohin die Reise geht - zu Multiplattform-Titel und die gilt es nun zu vergleichen da sie die Mehrheit der Games darstellen und alle Genres beinhalten. 

  Wie gesagt man hätte sicherlich mehr rausholen können aber ich erwarte nunmal keine Wunder. Die Konsolen haben nunmal Grenzen und kein Hersteller wird ein Multiplattform-Titel perfekt an das jeweilige System anpassen da die Zeit für sowas einfach nicht da und es unötig viel kostet. Das betrifft schließlich alle Plattformen - für die Pc version hätte man sicherlich auch noch einiges verbessern können. 

  Die Ps3 Versionen zählen ja generell zu den schlechtesten (ausgenommen natürlich Exclusiv-Titel) Hier zeigt sich ganz besonders was der geringe Ram für Auswirkungen hat - unzählige Multiplattform-Titel auf der Ps3 sehen schlechter aus als auf der Xbox die ein wenig mehr Ram zu Verfügung hat und sehr oft sind es die verschwaschenen Texturen die der Grund dafür sind.



 p.s  Uncharted 2 ist kein OpenWorld-Titel. Es ist logisch, dass games wie Heavy Rain ne gute Grafik haben. Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei den kleinen Levels/Abschnitten. Uncharted 2 is da nett anders. Muss aber natürlich nicht schlecht sein - wie gesagt ich behaupte, dass OpenWorld games aufgrund des geringen Rams  nett so gut aussehen können außer man begrenzt eben sie Sichtweite durch ein Fog oder ähnliches - hätte man ja bei Risen auch machen können.


----------



## STF (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Suuk schrieb:


> Die Ps3 Versionen zählen ja generell zu den schlechtesten (ausgenommen natürlich Exclusiv-Titel) Hier zeigt sich ganz besonders was der geringe Ram für Auswirkungen hat - unzählige Multiplattform-Titel auf der Ps3 sehen schlechter aus als auf der Xbox die ein wenig mehr Ram zu Verfügung hat und sehr oft sind es die verschwaschenen Texturen die der Grund dafür sind.


 Also manche Multiplattform-Titel sehen auf der PS3 wirklich schlechter (mal mehr, mal weniger) aus, als die Versionen der XB360.
 Ich würde das aber nicht unbdingt nur auf den RAM reduzieren. 
 Du hattest ja schon angesprochen, dass es eine Kostenfrage ist, die Titel optimal anzupassen. 
 Hinzu kommt aber noch, dass die PS3-Architektur und deren Programmierung wohl etwas schwieriger/umständlicher zu handhaben ist und auch noch nicht so "vertraut" wie die der 360. 

 Natürlich gibt es auch Entwickler die damit recht gut klar kommen, z.B: 
 - Guerrilla Games (Killzone 2)
 - Naughty Dog (Uncharted 1 & 2)
 - Evolution Studios ( MotorStorm 1 & 2)

 Da dass aber PS3 Exclusiv-Titel sind und somit der direkte Vergleich fehlt, ist es schwierig nun die Ursachen zu finden. Es wird wohl von allem was sein.


 Nunja, man wird sehen was die Zukunft im Bezug auf die PS3 bringt...
 Und auch was ein/der Patch für Risen XB360 bewirkt. Ich vermute allerdings nicht viel.


----------



## N8Mensch (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Bonny666 schrieb:


> Ist nur eine schlechte Umsetzung für die X-Box, da kann die Box schon einiges mehr, nur die Entwickler von Risen noch nicht.
> Oblivion,  Assassins Creed, GTA IV sind schon etwas älter, sehen besser aus und laufen auch besser auf der X-Box, weil Sie besser programmiert sind.


  Das sehe ich bei den drei Spielen nicht so.

  Z.B.: Oblivion sieht dank Mods und fullHd(X360 nur 1024*600) auf PC nicht nur um einiges besser aus, sondern es gibt auch quasi keine Ladezeiten während dem Spielen. GTA4 bietet nicht nur höhere Auflösung als Konsolen, sondern auch bessere Grafik(Texturen etc.), Weitsicht ohne Ende, mehr Straßenverkehr, Multiplayeranzahl 32 statt nur 16 Spieler usw..
  Stellt man die Grafik auf Konsolenqualität herunter und senkt die Auflösung auf 720p, wird GTA4 mit Konsolen ähnlicher CPU (=>Triple-Core) wohl nicht schlechter laufen.
  Assassins Creed wurde grafisch auch aufgewertet(dx10) und mir ist nicht bekannt, dass die PC Version schlecht läuft.


----------



## Suuk (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



STF schrieb:


> Also manche Multiplattform-Titel sehen auf der PS3 wirklich schlechter (mal mehr, mal weniger) aus, als die Versionen der XB360.
> Ich würde das aber nicht unbdingt nur auf den RAM reduzieren.
> Du hattest ja schon angesprochen, dass es eine Kostenfrage ist, die Titel optimal anzupassen.
> Hinzu kommt aber noch, dass die PS3-Architektur und deren Programmierung wohl etwas schwieriger/umständlicher zu handhaben ist und auch noch nicht so "vertraut" wie die der 360.


 

 Es sind nicht nur manche, es sind sehr viele Spiele. Das der verfügbare Ram der Hauptgrund ist sieht man immer wieder an den Texturen. 

 Nicht umsonst meckern Entwickler darüber - hier mal was aktuelles:
 http://ps3.pspfreak.de/2008/10/31/red-faction-guerilla-probleme-mit-der-ps3-version/

 Nur mit Hilfe von Sony hat man es geschafft eine identische Version von Red Faction auf den Markt für beide Konsolen zu bringen. Die Texturen sehen meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nicht sonderlich gut aus:
 http://www.eurogamer.pt/view_screenshot.php?filter=NONE&image=assets/articles//a/5/1/6/3/7/1/360_1__8_.bmp.jpg

 Schau dir doch mal aktuelle Spiele wie Nfs Shift an - dort sind viele Texturen der Ps3 version schlechter als die auf der Xbox360. Das liegt auch am Ram nur man hört davon nix. Überleg doch mal wie sehr der Ram beansprucht wird wenn du ein High-Quali-Texture pack installierst. Sicherlich kann man optimieren -> kostet mehr Geld -> macht man nett und es gibt eben auch hier Grenzen -> http://www.cynamite.de/ps3/news/more/playstation_3_geringer_arbeitsspeicher_ein_problem/10543/playstation_3_geringer_arbeitsspeicher_ein_problem.html

 Das ist definitiv ein Flaschenhals - die beiden Konzerne haben wohl gedacht, dass die Entwickler nur Exclusives für Sie entwicklen. Sie haben nicht gesehen wie sich der Spielemarkt entwicklet geschweige denn wie sich die Kosten für Spiele entwickelten und noch entwicklen werden. Wenn Ubisoft recht behält und die Kosten auf über 60mio pro Game steigen werden dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr ein Spiel komplett umzuschreiben nur damit es auf einer anderen Hardware auch gut läuft/aussieht.


----------



## STF (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*



Suuk schrieb:


> STF schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also manche Multiplattform-Titel sehen auf der PS3 wirklich schlechter (mal mehr, mal weniger) aus, als die Versionen der XB360.
> ...


    Du erzählst mir nichts neues...
    Ich habe deshalb _manche_ geschrieben, damit sich nicht gleich wieder jeder PS3 Fanboy auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Schau dich doch mal in den Foren bei Vergleichen zwischen XB360 & PS3 um.
    Diese Debatte will ich hier nicht lostreten.
    Außerdem hab ich geschrieben: 
    "_Ich würde das aber *nicht unbdingt nur* auf den RAM reduzieren._"
    Womit ich es ja nicht dementiert habe.
    Mit den darauf folgenden den Sätzen wollte ich verdeutlichen, dass es wohl auch noch weitere Probleme mit der Plattform gibt, welche zusätzliche Gründe für die schlechtere Qualität sein könnten.
  Hinzufügen könnte man noch, dass die Aufteilung des Arbeitspeichers mit 256MB GDDR VRAM @700Mhz  und 256MB XDR DRAM @3.2GHz auch nicht ohne ist, auch wenn die Architektur (SPUs) dafür ausgelegt wurde.

    Klar, haben die HD-Konsolen wenig Ram.
    Aber die Spiele werden verkauft/gekauft und nicht gerade wenig. 
    Die Grafik ist zweckmäßig und für viele Nicht jeder ist rein auf die Grafik/Optik fixiert.
    Wer damit ein Problem (neben anderen Dingen) hat, greift wahrscheinlich zum PC. 
    Entweder PC-only oder er nutzt zusätzlich noch andere Plattformen.
    Ich seh da kein Problem.

    Ich hab jetzt jedenfalls keine Lust mehr noch weiter über zu knappen Ram bei HD-Konsolen zu reden, worüber ich mir im klaren bin.


----------



## autumnSkies (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: re:*

Risen hat auf der Konsole garfiktechnisch saumäßig versagt. Erinnert eher an Gothic 2 als an Gothic 3 abgesehen von den Shadern.

Und an alle die meinen die Xbox könne nicht mehr: Fallout 3 sieht fantastisch aus, Batman und Riddick AoDA keinen Tuck schlechter als auf PC. 

Bei WorldOfRisen wurde im Forum auch schon von einem Moderator von einem Grafikpatch gesprochen,w as Deep Silver dann wieder ganz schnell dementiert hat.

Verstehe nicht wo da das Problem war die Texturen höher aufzulösen und etwas mehr Vegetation einzubauen! Zwei Daumen runter.


----------



## Elfredo (28. November 2009)

*AW: re:*

Ich hab die 360 und den PC über einen 26" Monitor laufen. Die 360 selbstverständlich über HDMI. Hab auch Fallaout3 für beide Systeme und auch einige andere Spiele. Bei keinem der Spiele kann die 360 grafisch besser abschneiden! Irgendwie trickst man die Grafik zwar auf der Konsole hin aber es ist immer schlechter wie auf dem PC sei es die Textur die Sichtweite oder diese wiederlichen blooming Effekte (heisst das so?) die zwar sichtweite zulassen aber dann alles verschwommen ist was im Hintergrund ist.


----------

